# NEW GRAVITYMASTER GPW-2000



## starscream

japanese info: GPW-2000 - GRAVITYMASTER - MASTER OF G - G-SHOCK - CASIO

more live pics: ????G-SHOCK????????????MASTER OF G GRAVITYMASTER? | ????????


----------



## STavros78

Oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my poor wallet


----------



## il Pirati

AWWMEEER GAAWDD!!!
I WHANT that!


----------



## GaryK30

The new tech in the GPW-2000 is really cool, but I prefer the looks of the GPW-1000.


----------



## Steelerswit

wondering if Starscream sleeps under the conveyor belt the new models roll out on~


----------



## starscream

Steelerswit said:


> wondering if Starscream sleeps under the conveyor belt the new models roll out on~


hahaha trust me bro, if i could i would!!


----------



## ocddave

It appears to be using a different city ring on the bezel, one with less timezones represented than the GPW1000. Plus how does the bluetooth work, does it update to the phone time, or to an atomic clock thru the bluetooth access? I ask because I notice my phone isn't always showing the correct time, but my GPW1000T does, in fact its flawless when it comes to time. Also, looks like it has a screw down crown now, I guess they are abandoning the weird crown on the GPW1000.


----------



## ocddave

Glad they got rid of that horrible 24 hour subdial, that thing drives me nuts.


----------



## fcasoli

Just ordered the GPW-1000 😕


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Orange


----------



## Hassann

GaryK30 said:


> The new tech in the GPW-2000 is really cool, but I prefer the looks of the GPW-1000.


Agreed. I think I prefer the GPW-1000 too but maybe it's because we're used to seeing it. Might grow to like the 2000.

I was. Considering ordering another GPW-1000, might just hold off for a bit now and see what happens with prices.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120

Woah, so beautiful in blue. Damn, I want this watch already 😍🕶

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hassann

That green and orange 2000 looks awesome. Same theme as my GPW-1000KH-3A but I think this is a darker green 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

They look cool!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

From Starscream's 2nd link, it says: "5月19日から発売し、税別価格は100,000円". Translate to: "It is on sale from May 19th, the tax price is 100,000 yen". That's equivalent to ~$880 USD.


----------



## Hassann

I've just looked at it in more detail, I definitely prefer the 1000. They have removed the checkered, carbon fibre-like design from the 1000 watchface which was a massive selling point for me 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K

It's a nice looking watch. In a perfect world, Casio would buy a few thousand gallons of Seiko's Lumibrite luminous paint and use it to apply to this watch. 

Sign. We can dream, can't we?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> From Starscream's 2nd link, it says: "5月19日から発売し、税別価格は100,000円". Translate to: "It is on sale from May 19th, the tax price is 100,000 yen". That's equivalent to ~$880 USD.


Yes, which makes it about the same (retail) price as the current GPW-1000.

Although I just bought another GPW-1000, I do not regret the purchase. In fact, I love it. This new one, while nice looking, does not give me an itchy trigger finger. I could care less about Bluetooth, doesn't look like it has other functions I care about, and as a couple others have said, I also prefer the looks of the GPW-1000.

I might be one of a few people who don't mind the "indent-type" smart crown on the 1000. It is MUCH quicker to operate the crown because it does not have to be unscrewed first. And in my experience there is NO chance of it coming open on its own. I think others who have complained about that are either excessive worriers, or they got a defective model. I've had 3 GPWs (now 4) and I have never ONCE had a single problem with the smart crown opening by itself.

So my initial reaction to this one is, nice, but....meh. ;-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Time4Playnow said:


> Although I just bought another GPW-1000, I do not regret the purchase. In fact, I love it. This new one, while nice looking, *does not give me an itchy trigger finger*. I could care less about...


So you say... ;-) Will see couple months from now.


----------



## Knives and Lint

ocddave said:


> Glad they got rid of that horrible 24 hour subdial, that thing drives me nuts.


My thoughts exactly, this was the first thing I looked for. When I first bought the GPW1000 my thoughts were that it would be the perfect travel watch. My opinion changed on that the first time I traveled with it and tried to read world time in the 24hr dial. Honestly, this was the main reason I parted with it and I'm glad to see they fixed that on this gen. That being said, I don't disagree with what others are saying about preferring the looks of the 1000.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

A year or two ago, a forum member here (without naming names) insisted in multiple threads that Casio should create a watch in his ideal with solar, atomic, GPS, Bluetooth, double tap light switch and some other functions he desired all in the format of the GWM5610. I think he also sent multiple correspondence to Casio to demand for the features and watch. As for part of the amusement, I created the following image of a modified GWM5610 with "Triple Connect" technology and "Double Tap" light switch.









Today with the release of the GPW-2000, large part of that imaginative watch has been realized. Casio called it "3 Way Time Sync" instead of "Triple Connect", but that's pretty close. ;-) Solar, atomic, GPS, and Bluetooth are all there, only things left out are the double tap light switch and the square case. :-d


----------



## ocddave

198 grams?!?! Holy Cow!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> So you say... ;-) Will see couple months from now.


Yeah somehow that really sounded familiar to me. We all know T4P  Once the first new Gravity Masters will be popping up on F17 there will be no holding back


----------



## Knives and Lint

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> A year or two ago, a forum member here (without naming names) insisted in multiple threads that Casio should create a watch in his ideal with solar, atomic, GPS, Bluetooth, double tap light switch and some other functions he desired all in the format of the GWM5610. I think he also sent multiple correspondence to Casio to demand for the features and watch. As for part of the amusement, I created the following image of a modified GWM5610 with "Triple Connect" technology and "Double Tap" light switch.
> 
> View attachment 11036346
> 
> 
> Today with the release of the GPW-2000, large part of that imaginative watch has been realized. Casio called it "3 Way Time Sync" instead of "Triple Connect", but that's pretty close. ;-) Solar, atomic, GPS, and Bluetooth are all there, only things left out are the double tap light switch and the square case. :-d


All the grief he got around here too...Turns out he was a visionary genius after all :-d ...A true WIS


----------



## Phantasm

Thanks for the pics and info Starscream!

Cool new GPW! I like it a lot. The dial and hour markers look very nice.

The screw down crown is a major update to me. When I had a GPW-1000RAF the crown was a little too sharp on the edge for me, it irritated my wrist when I wore it loosely. So I sold it off. Also as K&L mentioned, I didn't like the 24hr sub-dial either.

Another bonus is that this watch might be able to update it's time zones if a country/area changes it's time zone. I know that at least 1 time zone is wrong on the GPW-1000 already and there isn't a way to update the firmware or GPS locations in the 1000.

Will have to read about the features in more detail.

But what a nice looking dial!


----------



## ocddave

Knives and Lint said:


> All the grief he got around here too...Turns out he was a visionary genius after all :-d ...A true WIS


Yeah sure, after you guys ridiculed him to death, he is probably in a support group now.....chewing his fingernails, and babbling on and on about "Triple Connect" while receiving his next dose of Prozac. :-(


----------



## babola

fcasoli said:


> Just ordered the GPW-1000 


You did the right thing. 
Resist the hype and pressure to 'upgrade to the latest' tech.


----------



## Rocat

ocddave said:


> Knives and Lint said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the grief he got around here too...Turns out he was a visionary genius after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...A true WIS
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, after you guys ridiculed him to death, he is probably in a support group now.....chewing his fingernails, and babbling on and on about "Triple Connect" while receiving his next dose of Prozac.
Click to expand...

Hahaha


----------



## ocddave

Finding more to dislike on this version, then to like.


Things I dislike:

1) Flat face color (no carbon fiber look- - kind of dull)
2) No side notches on strap (Which I would assume makes the GPW1000 strap a little more flexible)
3) The less protected Bezel (that exposed metal with the sharp edges is going to be a magnet for damage)
4) What appears to be an inner bezel city ring with less timezones showing than the GPW1000
5) Not liking the look of that left side and buttons - Just looks like a lesser grade watch than what it is supposed to be.
6) 198g - I hope that's a misprint, otherwise that's a boat anchor! (My GPW1000T is almost half that weight)


Things I like:

1) The 12 hour subdial, I hate the 24 hour subdial on the GPW1000
2) The UTC button (I assume subdial is second world time, so that gives 3 world times - one being UTC).

I am neutral on the bluetooth, how long is that bound to be compatible? However, if it allows for updating time zone maps in the watch, that might be its biggest advantage (though the limited city ring confuses me), but I would rather get time updates from GPS.


----------



## mtb2104

interesting dual disc thing
same L2L, wider by a bit, but thinner
hmmmmmmm


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Like it - especially the orange version and that means no purchase of the old Gravity Master 4 now. Heard the release date will be in May but maybe our forum member and authorised Casio dealer Odie knows more details. Still such a long time to go...


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

i actually like these quite alot! orange as a trim colour being a favourite of mine certainly helps 
i like the less boxy shape than the 1k, keeping the same metal bezel but losing the raised side bumpers helps alot with that. the two tone olive is nice but in a watch like this i feel the other two colourways fit it alot better. would love to see it in a grey (which in a couple photos there, the standard -1a model seems to almost look like)
the long hour markers and orange second hand are very protrek prx8000 which i think is another reason why i like it. 
the weight is certainly getting up there but about the same as the mtgs'. i guess having the extra tech and the need to protect the tech (lol "protect ya tech" its µ-tang clans new song







) equals added weight.

sign me up for the i h8 the 24hr subdial club too! i managed to look past it but it was annoying none the less. the plain face is a little bit of a let down but over all i think its a nice improvement for a successive model. bluetooth and compass for the same retail release price as the 1k is pretty good |> (still damn expensive tho!)

hopefully we see these sync features trickle down to lower models at reasonable prices, tho what im really looking forward to is when they finally start syncing time with the mobile network directly sans phone 

on a side note: i wonder what all the armchair engineers have to say about THAT lug and attachment design haha


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

ocddave said:


> Yeah sure, after you guys ridiculed him to death, he is probably in a support group now.....chewing his fingernails, and babbling on and on about "Triple Connect" while receiving his next dose of Prozac. :-(


nah i doubt he noticed at all, too busy dreaming of things to add to the 5610 or what to write in his next letter to casio


----------



## umarrajs

Like this design.................my beef was with the 24 hour subdial.....in GPW1000.....but if this indeed weighs 198 gm......no way.
Looks great IMO compared to the GPW1000!!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I have to agree with those who like the rounder design of the GPW-2000. I always find the GPW-1000 trying too hard to look "muscular" with the protrusions at 3 and 9 o'clock. The 2000 has a more "natural" look to it. The more curved metal bezel actually reminds me of some of the older ana-digi G's as well. However, I can see some cost cutting on the fit and finish, what you get for having additional techs but the same price tag as the 1000.


----------



## kevio

I hope this has better functions than the GPW1000. For example, the stopwatch in limited to 24min and trying to set the timer and alarm on the secondary dial was also a hassle due to its size. Looking forward to seeing this in person especially if they fixed some of those things.


----------



## ocddave

soulbridgemedia said:


> i like the less boxy shape than the 1k, keeping the same metal bezel but losing the raised side bumpers helps a lot with that.


I don't think the bezel is the same, the sides are flat on the GPW1000, they look like they are a raised sharp edge on the GPW2000 (with no protection), which spells damage to me. At least with the plastic bumpers on the GPW1000, you could replace a $2.00 part to correct any plastic scraped.


----------



## ocddave

kevio said:


> I hope this has better functions than the GPW1000. For example, the stopwatch in limited to 24min and trying to set the timer and alarm on the secondary dial was also a hassle due to its size. Looking forward to seeing this in person especially if they fixed some of those things.


Yup, that subdial was the biggest letdown on my GPW1000T, they should have made use of the small upper 24 hr dial and used a 12 hour subdial for settings. Other than that I think the GPW1000 is perfect for me, however I have sticker shock on how much the band replacement costs on the GPW1000T, pacparts shows it as $260?!?!? Thats insane! I really just wanted a watch that keeps great time, so compass and bluetooth aren't really high on my list, the GPS though is what sold me on my watch.....it has been holding perfect time, I don't think it has ever not been in sync with official atomic time....I use "time.gov" to check it, almost daily, and it has never deviated.


----------



## cbkihong

I have been terribly busy and so was away for long, until I saw the g-central news feed on this just now and couldn't resist to come back for a post. I'm so late for the discussion here!!

I like the inclusion of GPS positioning. The Bluetooth functionality for supporting the flight log visualisation on the smartphone app is indeed cool. But I don't like the looks of this GPW-2000. Seeing the real thing may flip my prejudice though. IMO, it has pretty much removed the elegance of the GPW-1000 and replaced with a more Protrek look, which is not my cup of tea. If I want to go the more sporty look, I would prefer it be implemented on a Mudmaster which is a better fit for the GPS positioning with the LCD panel anyway.

Nevertheless, if I am to buy, it must be the olive one. Overall, it looks quite reasonably priced.


----------



## WES51

cbkihong said:


> ...But I don't like the looks of this GPW-2000. Seeing the real thing may flip my prejudice though...


^^^ That is how I feel too.

My thought at first glance was that it must be a less expensive version of the GPW1000. Like the GG1000 is to the GWG1000. Maybe I'm just too much in love with the GPW1000, maybe it is just the 2000 nomenclature that confused me (and arguably still does).


----------



## cbkihong

Knives and Lint said:


> All the grief he got around here too...Turns out he was a visionary genius after all :-d ...A true WIS


He probably became employed by Casio to design this because they were annoyed upon receiving so many letters from him


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

cbkihong said:


> He probably became employed by Casio to design this because they were annoyed upon receiving so many letters from him


I certainly hope so that's the case. As he was in one of the threads looking for employment as a sales, and I definitely think an engineering position is better fit for his mindset and talent.

As for this watch, I do think Casio already has all the tools to put it together. They have the Bluetooth watch platform for few years, and they have the atomic/GPS hybrid platform from the GPW-1000, all they need to do is to combine them cost effectively and power efficiently. For power efficiency, there comes my biggest question I wonder: how did they do it for powering 2 power hogs, Bluetooth and GPS, with solar?! Is it still using the CLB2016 rechargeable battery from the GPW-1000 or something else?

Most importantly, if the user used the Bluetooth mode excessively, will it cause too much down time for charging? You see, you can't really just plug it in like smart watches, and can only charge it with light. As those familiar with solar watches, that means it could take hours to days to charge! That could be a major inconvenient factor for this watch.


----------



## fcasoli

Probably my next watch, but no problem to receive the first version Gpw-1000, I love the muscle look, I find Casio lose this appearance in second version, Gulfmaster and PRW...


----------



## RossL

Any info on pricing? 

On a side note, I don't get the whole triple sync. It's just another thing that can break to me. I just want accurate time I don't have to think about and set when I travel or DST. I don't need syncing from towers to devices to coffee makers, etc. Seems a bit of overkill to me.


----------



## RossL

If any of you GPW-1000-2AJF owners are ready to sell your old dated piece let me know.


----------



## zf2

*New gravity master gpw 2000 ,tell me what you think about this?*

http://g-shock.jp/products/master_of_g/gravitymaster/gpw-2000/


----------



## fcasoli

*Re: New gravity master gpw 2000 ,tell me what you think about this?*

You can read the same argument here 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4094738


----------



## Devil13

Love the tech, think it looks boring. Will probably end up buying one at some point.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

RossL said:


> Any info on pricing?
> 
> On a side note, I don't get the whole triple sync. It's just another thing that can break to me. I just want accurate time I don't have to think about and set when I travel or DST. I don't need syncing from towers to devices to coffee makers, etc. Seems a bit of overkill to me.


Copied this from g-central com

" The Casio G-Shock GPW-2000 Gravitymaster has a list price of ¥100,000 JPY plus tax."

That's around 880 USD or 6800 HKD and almost D1000 Frogman ( price wise ) territory! Same source says release in Japan 19th May 2017


----------



## STavros78

i sure like the more classy look of the GPW-1000 but iam pretty sure i will end up with a GPW-2000 as well LOL


----------



## Time4Playnow

Someone said the weight spec on the 2000 is 198 grams! Out of curiosity, checked my GPW-1000 and it comes in at.......only 125 grams!! Why nearly a 75g difference?? That's way more than I'd want. The GPW-1000 is plenty hefty. Even my all-metal MR-G comes in at only 145 grams. If I'm not mistaken, 198g is possibly even heavier than the MTGs.... (I no longer have one so can't weigh it)


----------



## cbkihong

MTG-G1000D-1A | MT-G | G-SHOCK | Timepieces | CASIO

Same weight from the specs, but the MTG weight is based on one with all links included, which when sizing most people would get a few popped off thus making it a bit lighter in practice. Since there is no links to pop for GPW-2000, that means you are right, it is heavier than MTG for most people.


----------



## Ralphee

24min stopwatch on an "aviation-inspired" watch? LOL! Casio engineers never seem to improve methodically on their previous shortcomings, and always keep one major "bummer" in an otherwise interesting module evolution. That's it for me, I'm over and out.


----------



## ocddave

I think my GPW1000T is like 104g....So that 198g is insane to me, not interested in a watch that is almost twice the weight.



Time4Playnow said:


> Someone said the weight spec on the 2000 is 198 grams! Out of curiosity, checked my GPW-1000 and it comes in at.......only 125 grams!! Why nearly a 75g difference?? That's way more than I'd want. The GPW-1000 is plenty hefty. Even my all-metal MR-G comes in at only 145 grams. If I'm not mistaken, 198g is possibly even heavier than the MTGs.... (I no longer have one so can't weigh it)


----------



## nubskillz

Ralphee said:


> 24min stopwatch on an "aviation-inspired" watch? LOL! Casio engineers never seem to improve methodically on their previous shortcomings, and always keep one major "bummer" in an otherwise interesting module evolution. That's it for me, I'm over and out.


You, sir, bring the truth to the table. This short coming is just ridiculous.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Time4Playnow said:


> Someone said the weight spec on the 2000 is 198 grams! Out of curiosity, checked my GPW-1000 and it comes in at.......only 125 grams!! Why nearly a 75g difference??


My guess: additional Bluetooth hardware, as well as additional mechanics for the concentric rings thing for displaying date, day, longitude and other indications.


----------



## t minus

I'll be passing on this one.... no compass, no screw on case back, and only a 24 minute stopwatch. You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## WES51

ocddave said:


> I think my GPW1000T is like 104g....So that 198g is insane to me, not interested in a watch that is almost twice the weight.


Actually 'heavy' is very appealing to me.
I associate heavy with quality.

I wonder where the extra weight is coking from. Is this watch all metal? Or does it have a thicker glass?


----------



## Hassann

t minus said:


> I'll be passing on this one.... no compass, no screw on case back, and only a 24 minute stopwatch. You gotta be kidding me.


Sorry for the ignorance but I've always been curious about the appeal of screw on case backs. Other than easier repairs for DIYers, what other benefit does it serve? I would have thought non-screwbacks would be more secure in the waterproofing and dustproofing sense?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

WES51 said:


> Actually 'heavy' is very appealing to me.
> I associate heavy with quality.
> 
> I wonder where the extra weight is coking from. Is this watch all metal? Or does it have a thicker glass?


Same here  Definitely appreciate the additional weight


----------



## SuperP

From the specs it looks like its 120g :think:


----------



## ocddave

Looks like they updated the specs, it was showing 198g.



SuperP said:


> From the specs it looks like its 120g :think:


----------



## huwp

Is anyone aware of a legitimate technical reason why GPS and compass functionality are hard to include together? It seems strange that there is not one watch in the range that includes both of those things - that seem obvious bedfellows to me - but I wonder if there is a reason for that.


----------



## Time4Playnow

WES51 said:


> Actually 'heavy' is very appealing to me.
> I associate heavy with quality.
> 
> I wonder where the extra weight is coking from. Is this watch all metal? Or does it have a thicker glass?


GPW-1000: 125g
GPW-2000: 120g

* I'm glad I have the higher quality GPW-1000!! :-d:-!

Wes, I could point you toward some Invictas that weigh a pound, or close to it! If heavier weight = higher quality, Invicta must make some of the highest quality watches in the world! :think::-d:-d:-d


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


> GPW-1000: 125g
> GPW-2000: 120g
> 
> * I'm glad I have the higher quality GPW-1000!! :-d:-!


LOL

I'm glad too. Because like I said before (post#40 of this thread), I'm already so in love with the GPW1000 and at the moment just simply can't see beyond that.

But hey, isn't it good to know there are people, who would gladly buy all those GPW1000s that are now going to be flipped for the new GPW2000?


----------



## Time4Playnow

WES51 said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm glad too. Because like I said before (post#40 of this thread), I'm already so in love with the GPW1000 and at the moment just simply can't see beyond that.
> 
> But hey, isn't it good to know there are people, who would gladly buy all those GPW1000s that are now going to be flipped for the new GPW2000?


That's basically the way I feel also. I must have temporarily lost my mind when I sold my first GPW-1000-2A. (& whoever that buyer was, he got a pretty good deal too on a mint-cond. watch! I sold it for about half of what I paid for it.) I won't make that mistake again!! ;-)

However, even though the first pics of the GPW-2000 don't pique my interest at all -- I know that "never say never" def. applies to me.... I wasn't fond of the Maharishi MM when I first saw it - now, I love it! Matter of fact, the first pics released when the MM FIRST came out - I didn't think I liked it at all - now I have 4 of them! :rodekaart So it could just be that I have to "warm up" to new models.

But regardless - no plans at all to sell my GPW-1000-2A and my beloved GPW-1000RAF.  Arguably two of the best GPWs ever released, IMO!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## RossL

Time4Playnow said:


> That's basically the way I feel also. I must have temporarily lost my mind when I sold my first GPW-1000-2A. (& whoever that buyer was, he got a pretty good deal too on a mint-cond. watch! I sold it for about half of what I paid for it.) I won't make that mistake again!! ;-)
> 
> However, even though the first pics of the GPW-2000 don't pique my interest at all -- I know that "never say never" def. applies to me.... I wasn't fond of the Maharishi MM when I first saw it - now, I love it! Matter of fact, the first pics released when the MM FIRST came out - I didn't think I liked it at all - now I have 4 of them! :rodekaart So it could just be that I have to "warm up" to new models.
> 
> But regardless - no plans at all to sell my GPW-1000-2A and my beloved GPW-1000RAF.  Arguably two of the best GPWs ever released, IMO!! :-!:-!:-!


Wow, you have 2 of the best! I just picked up a GPW-1000T for a killer price and can't be happier. It's a great looking watch and is very comfortable to wear. It's more comfortable than my Maharishi (band size is a little off for my wrist making it too tight or loose) which is definitely making me think twice about it. If it wasn't so good looking I would unload it. Hopefully a 2A pops up for sale once these go on sale...


----------



## cbkihong

ocddave said:


> Looks like they updated the specs, it was showing 198g.


Wow, that's a huge difference.

Looks like because the weight was so ferociously discussed here that it caught the attention of somebody from Casio, "hey, maybe we have made a mistake getting the spec from the wrong envelope - it's not *that* heavy after all" :-d

Not in a rush to get one, until they have a nicer colorway which piques my interest. Wouldn't flip any of my GPWs too.


----------



## t minus

Hassann said:


> Sorry for the ignorance but I've always been curious about the appeal of screw on case backs. Other than easier repairs for DIYers, what other benefit does it serve? I would have thought non-screwbacks would be more secure in the waterproofing and dustproofing sense?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


In short, screw-backs apply the force more evenly than a case-back with four separate screws at the corner, thus creating a more secure seal. Is just a matter of physics, so yes, preferable. Screw-backs are used on certified, key word, certified dive watches. A case-back with fours screws at the corners applies an uneven force at the corners instead of a evenly distributed force that a screw-back case possesses.

Is a 4 screw case back effective? Probably in most situations. Is a screw-back superior? Yes. Casio used to make a screw-back on their original G's, now the Frogman is one well know G with a screw-back. Wish they would make it standard issue, that and sapphire crystals. Hey, I can dream


----------



## Hassann

t minus said:


> In short, screw-backs apply the force more evenly than a case-back with four separate screws at the corner, thus creating a more secure seal. Is just a matter of physics, so yes, preferable. Screw-backs are used on certified, key word, certified dive watches. A case-back with fours screws at the corners applies an uneven force at the corners instead of a evenly distributed force that a screw-back case possesses.
> 
> Is a 4 screw case back effective? Probably in most situations. Is a screw-back superior? Yes. Casio used to make a screw-back on their original G's, now the Frogman is one well know G with a screw-back. Wish they would make it standard issue, that and sapphire crystals. Hey, I can dream


Thanks for the very informative response. Makes sense now! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

RossL said:


> Wow, you have 2 of the best! I just picked up a GPW-1000T for a killer price and can't be happier. It's a great looking watch and is very comfortable to wear. It's more comfortable than my Maharishi (band size is a little off for my wrist making it too tight or loose) which is definitely making me think twice about it. If it wasn't so good looking I would unload it. Hopefully a 2A pops up for sale once these go on sale...


You can always dump the unwanted Maharishi MM to me LOL


----------



## Time4Playnow

STavros78 said:


> You can always dump the unwanted Maharishi MM to me LOL


......says the guy who already has TWO Maharishis!! :-d:-d:-d:-d:-!

But hey, I heard the Maharishi is like a potato chip - one is just not enough! :-d


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> ......says the guy who already has TWO Maharishis!! :-d:-d:-d:-d:-!
> 
> But hey, I heard the Maharishi is like a potato chip - one is just not enough! :-d


True LOL 
Some models u cannot just have 1


----------



## Hasaf

Now that someone provided the size of this watch I have lost interest. It is a bit annoying that, except for the MRG, all of the mid grade Gs' are being made in extremely large sizes. 

That being said, the lack of a bracelet turned me off. No idea why, on my regular watches I really like a strap; however, on Gs' I like bracelets. I think it is that I don't like the plastic strap.


----------



## M-Shock

I'm really interested, but the fact that is larger then the GWG-1000 makes it pretty immense. Going to have to wait for some wrist shots on this one before I can even consider it.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Most importantly, if the user used the Bluetooth mode excessively, will it cause too much down time for charging? You see, you can't really just plug it in like smart watches, and can only charge it with light. As those familiar with solar watches, that means it could take hours to days to charge! That could be a major inconvenient factor for this watch.


no more than it would affect watches like the bluetooth ga400's and the gdx's which arent solar at all. id say it would be just a blip of info being sent to the phone like a BT mouse or keyboard. im also sure therell be plenty of warnings in the manual about it too... that ppl wont read then come here to complain about haha


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

ocddave said:


> Looks like they updated the specs, it was showing 198g.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

RossL said:


> Any info on pricing?
> 
> On a side note, I don't get the whole triple sync. It's just another thing that can break to me. I just want accurate time I don't have to think about and set when I travel or DST. I don't need syncing from towers to devices to coffee makers, etc. Seems a bit of overkill to me.


its just fail safe options (and to show off some tech on a flagship model) no different than being able to check the weather on your phone, internet, tv or newspaper. they all have that info but if you dont have access to one or the other theres at least other options. simply better to have a back up option no?

ps. syncing to the towers for multiband (or satellite for gps) is no different than getting a signal for your radio or tv. its just there.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

huwp said:


> Is anyone aware of a legitimate technical reason why GPS and compass functionality are hard to include together? It seems strange that there is not one watch in the range that includes both of those things - that seem obvious bedfellows to me - but I wonder if there is a reason for that.


because gps is for time syncing only (for now) not for finding locale positioning of your watch


----------



## huwp

soulbridgemedia said:


> because gps is for time syncing only (for now) not for finding locale positioning of your watch


Yes sure - but to be clear, I'm not expecting the GPS module to do the direction finding or even to do location measurement beyond what it needs for time zone determination - I'm just wondering why is a watch with _both_ a compass module and a GPS time module so elusive? Would they interfere with each other in some way I'm not aware of?


----------



## aalin13

I really like the design, but still the same 24 minutes stop watch. Have some concerns about the triple sync via smartphone as well, doesn't bode well for longevity if the smartphone app stops supporting this particular model few years from now

I've been out of G-Shock buying for a year now, time to get back in, looking forward to baselworld!


----------



## ocddave

aalin13 said:


> I really like the design, but still the same 24 minutes stop watch. Have some concerns about the triple sync via smartphone as well, doesn't bode well for longevity if the smartphone app stops supporting this particular model few years from now
> 
> I've been out of G-Shock buying for a year now, time to get back in, looking forward to baselworld!


I would just buy the GPW1000, GPS is really all you need, the only real benefit of the GPW2000 to me would be the UTC button, and the 12 hour subdial. I gotta admit, the 24 hour subdial on the GPW1000 is a real hassle, but over time you get used to it, well,... sort of, the 24 hour subdial still sucks. If I wanted to make a newer version, I would have made the exact same look of the GPW1000, and added the 12 hour subdial (thats it). Maybe I would have added a compass, just because its an aviator watch, but its not a necessity.


----------



## cbkihong

Hasaf said:


> That being said, the lack of a bracelet turned me off. No idea why, on my regular watches I really like a strap; however, on Gs' I like bracelets. I think it is that I don't like the plastic strap.


Since GPW-1000 has both strap and bracelet variations, I believe that GPW-2000 will follow suit and likely a matter of time before we will see a variant with bracelet included. I am fine with either one, though I think strap has a convenient factor that you can do some adjustment anywhere without bringing a sizer pin for bracelet with you all the time. Sometimes I need to live with an overly tight bracelet fit as well as an overly loose fit throughout a single day.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

huwp said:


> Yes sure - but to be clear, I'm not expecting the GPS module to do the direction finding or even to do location measurement beyond what it needs for time zone determination - I'm just wondering why is a watch with _both_ a compass module and a GPS time module so elusive? Would they interfere with each other in some way I'm not aware of?


i dont think its that illusive, its just that they havent made it yet. im sure they could do it tomorrow if they really wanted to but like any tech, its all trickled down and drawn out. sometimes its out of necessity re: parts arent cost effective enough, reliable enough, small enough or whatever and other times its just milking the current models for all they can without another higher model cannibalising their range


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

huwp said:


> Yes sure - but to be clear, I'm not expecting the GPS module to do the direction finding or even to do location measurement beyond what it needs for time zone determination - *I'm just wondering why is a watch with both a compass module and a GPS time module so elusive?* Would they interfere with each other in some way I'm not aware of?


I believe the new WSD-F20 can do that. It's detailed in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-casio-protrek-smart-wsd-f20-3908274.html


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Found this on FB group


----------



## zf2

Gpw2000 just look like g shock gac 100,I still prefer the gpw1000


----------



## sma

Gpw1000 much better!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sma said:


> Gpw1000 much better!


Well different folks different strokes


----------



## cbkihong

I think it is clear by now that DSD will show off his GPW-2000 very soon.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cbkihong said:


> I think it is clear by now that DSD will show off his GPW-2000 very soon.


I'm torn cbkihong


----------



## cbkihong

A -1000 vs -2000 RHS comparison shot I just came across. It's definitely thinner.









Another thing I am looking for is the strap material. Remember the strap peeling issue for some 1000, would like to have a closer look and this is the highest res shot I can find. Looks like the same kind of strap as those 1000-1A that had the problem, but it could have been addressed anyhow.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great find cbkihong


----------



## RossL

I can't tell which one is thinner


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

It's a beauty 









[ GPW-2000-3AJF left ]


----------



## SuperP

RossL said:


> I can't tell which one is thinner


Because usually the ''object'' in the foreground [and at the side] will always look bigger, but from the specs it definitely looks like the new 2000 is a little slimmer [18.2mm vs 18.8mm]


----------



## ocddave

Yes, 0.6 mm difference will be very visible....LOL



SuperP said:


> Because usually the ''object'' in the foreground [and at the side] will always look bigger, but from the specs it definitely looks like the new 2000 is a little slimmer [18.2mm vs 18.8mm]


----------



## SuperP

ocddave said:


> Yes, 0.6 mm difference will be very visible....LOL


For what it's worth :roll: 
What i wanted to say was that from the pic posted it looked like the GPW 1000 was definitely bigger, instead theres barely any difference...


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It's a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ GPW-2000-3AJF left ]


looks like the green could be part of a new dual colour camo series with the ga1100 and ga4000 which is why it wasnt part of the initial promo for the gpw2k :-! and i do like what theyve done!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

soulbridgemedia said:


> looks like the green could be part of a new dual colour camo series with the ga1100 and ga4000 which is why it wasnt part of the initial promo for the gpw2k :-! and i do like what theyve done!


Correct SBM

G-Shock Master In Olive Drab series
GPW-2000-3AJF, GW-40000SC-3AJF, GA-1100SC-3AJF. Release in June


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

If only they could make them thinner than a semi tire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralphee

Ralphee said:


> 24min stopwatch on an "aviation-inspired" watch? LOL! Casio engineers never seem to improve methodically on their previous shortcomings, and always keep one major "bummer" in an otherwise interesting module evolution. That's it for me, I'm over and out.


I stand corrected - the American press release now states a 24h stopwatch and a 24h timer, instead of the 24min stopwatch that was mentioned earlier in the Japanese media. If that's the case, then the GPW-2000 instantly becomes a very interesting watch - for me. I think I already start liking it...

I just hope these are not FAKE NEWS..! 

Link US: http://www.casio.com/news/detail/first-ever-connected-gravitymaster-at-baselworld-2017

Link JP (24min): http://www.casio.co.jp/release/2017/0301_gpw-2000/


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ralphee said:


> I stand corrected - the American press release now states a 24h stopwatch and a 24h timer, instead of the 24min stopwatch that was mentioned earlier in the Japanese media. And suddenly the GPW-2000 becomes a very interesting watch for me. I think I really start liking it...
> 
> I just hope it's not FAKE NEWS..!
> 
> Link: http://www.casio.com/news/detail/first-ever-connected-gravitymaster-at-baselworld-2017


Thanks for the update


----------



## Worker

Nice catch....thank you for posting that info!!

Wonder which are the true specs. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic1013

They look great


----------



## MegaSharkWatch

Love the orange!


----------



## fcasoli

Black for me


----------



## umarrajs

24hr stopwatch and timer, I am in...............Green.


----------



## Aydrian

Hmm.... I will be holding out for a bracelet version. 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

umarrajs said:


> 24hr stopwatch and timer, I am in...............Green.


Green it is


----------



## mzwzm

Hello folks.

The final specs been revealed at official g-shock japanese site.

And It is a "24-hour" stopwatch.


Size (H x W x D) / Mass: 66 x 57.1 x 18.2 mm / 120 g


----------



## Worker

Good to know!!^^

Thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Throwing this out there and perhaps asking a bit much, but....

Do you guys any guesses as to if the stopwatch will be implemented on the main dial or on the sub dial at 6pm? 

I am just wondering if I would be able to see current time on the watch while utilizing the stopwatch.


----------



## aalin13

Worker said:


> Throwing this out there and perhaps asking a bit much, but....
> 
> Do you guys any guesses as to if the stopwatch will be implemented on the main dial or on the sub dial at 6pm?
> 
> I am just wondering if I would be able to see current time on the watch while utilizing the stopwatch.


The stopwatch is on the sub dial and as stated above, it is a 24 hour stop watch with smallest increment being a single second. I tried one on when I was in Japan last week, it might be slightly smaller than GPW-1000, but it is still a beast!


----------



## fcasoli

I think this new Gravity is a precious watch, but cannot hide completely the first version, the GPW-1000.


----------



## Worker

aalin13 said:


> The stopwatch is on the sub dial and as stated above, it is a 24 hour stop watch with smallest increment being a single second. I tried one on when I was in Japan last week, it might be slightly smaller than GPW-1000, but it is still a beast!


Thanks for the info!! So I will be able to see current time in that mode.

It must use the second hand on the main dial then right?

Much appreciated!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

aalin13 said:


> The stopwatch is on the sub dial and as stated above, it is a 24 hour stop watch with smallest increment being a single second. I tried one on when I was in Japan last week, it might be slightly smaller than GPW-1000, but it is still a beast!


Sadly no photos but big thanks for the info aalin13. Did u see all 3 colours ?


----------



## aalin13

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sadly no photos but big thanks for the info aalin13. Did u see all 3 colours ?


Sadly I forgot to take a photo. I saw them at a few yodobashi in Tokyo and Osaka, they only had the one in the middle in your photo. Funny thing is, even though the posters in the shop clearly said on sale in May, the shop assistant was keen to make a sale and said it's already available


----------



## mzwzm

aalin13 said:


> Sadly I forgot to take a photo. I saw them at a few yodobashi in Tokyo and Osaka, they only had the one in the middle in your photo. Funny thing is, even though the posters in the shop clearly said on sale in May, the shop assistant was keen to make a sale and said it's already available


Has it been already available? exciting.

Personal Question, Will it be Okay on my 6.5" wrist? Since I've never tried GPW-1000 before.


----------



## aalin13

mzwzm said:


> Has it been already available? exciting.
> 
> Personal Question, Will it be Okay on my 6.5" wrist? Since I've never tried GPW-1000 before.


Already available in some Japanese stores. I have the same 6.5" wrist and had the 1000, sold it as I thought it was too big. The 2000 is may be a tad smaller, but felt very similar. It actually wraps around the wrist very nicely and wears comfortably though


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

aalin13 said:


> Sadly I forgot to take a photo. I saw them at a few yodobashi in Tokyo and Osaka, they only had the one in the middle in your photo. Funny thing is, even though the posters in the shop clearly said on sale in May, the shop assistant was keen to make a sale and said it's already available


Thanks for the heads up. Checked with my guys in Japan. Let's see when the green version will be ready That's the one I'm so much looking forward to - skipped the 1000's for that


----------



## Roth517

Sweet watch.


----------



## Pirate Legal

Excuse my ignorance (new to watch stuff), but why do you guys like G-shock? I mean is it for the features, or look?


----------



## ocddave

OK ;-)



Pirate Legal said:


> *Excuse my ignorance* (new to watch stuff), but why do you guys like G-shock? I mean is it for the features, or look?


----------



## Pirate Legal

ocddave said:


> OK ;-)


 lol, no but I'm serious. Why not pro trek my first ever watch, why G-shock? or is it the brand name?


----------



## mzwzm

aalin13 said:


> Already available in some Japanese stores. I have the same 6.5" wrist and had the 1000, sold it as I thought it was too big. The 2000 is may be a tad smaller, but felt very similar. It actually wraps around the wrist very nicely and wears comfortably though


Thanks, again.

Seems that I have to wear it on my wrist actually, physically.


----------



## dowlf

Pirate Legal said:


> lol, no but I'm serious. Why not pro trek my first ever watch, why G-shock? or is it the brand name?


I have both and love both. My first watch when I was a kid was a G-Shock, so there is sentimental value there.


----------



## Lee_K

Pirate Legal said:


> Excuse my ignorance (new to watch stuff), but why do you guys like G-shock? I mean is it for the features, or look?


A serious answer: Casio's G-Shock series is going to be recorded as a significant milestone in the history of watch-making. A watch that is designed to survive a 10 meter drop and possesses 10 atmospheres of water resistance while keeping excellent time is going to appeal to a wide variety of users who have such a need. We enthusiasts like them for what they are: honestly rugged, relatively inexpensive, with a number of useful features beyond simple time-keeping, and styling that appeals to those who appreciate industrial design. Millions have been made and sold and the sheer variety of styles, functions, and innovation make them a source of endless fascination for those of us who love them.

If you don't get it, then that's okay. There are many other kinds of wristwatches out there for your pleasure. But nearly every watch enthusiast that I personally know, those with dozens of Swiss watches in their collections, also have at least one or two G-Shocks tucked away for use in the times when they want a tough watch that just works.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Damn that looks cool 










( photo credit: Tokyo Tokei, TZ-UK )


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Damn that looks cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( photo credit: Tokyo Tokei, TZ-UK )


Hi Tom, I think your opinion must be a milestone, the green is the big difference in all list, black and blue are not so interesting for me. I will evaluate after your...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Hi Tom, I think your opinion must be a milestone, the green is the big difference in all list, black and blue are not so interesting for me. I will evaluate after your...


 yeah I think it's the coolest one and worth the extra wait  However checking out the grey one ( above ) as well  Let's see once available in HK.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Beatiful watch!!!! But it reminds me more of a Mudmaster by the design rather than a GPW series, especially with the green band. I like it though, very nice design!!! The dial is really close to MM with matte finish, not like the previous GPW. And the rubber bumpers on the sides are way shorter than on GPW-1000 leaving metal bezel more open, which may be easier to scratch.









But with that said I absolutely love GPW-1000, especially it's 3dimentional dial that changes the color depending on various light situations with the carbon texture.


----------



## fcasoli

Interesting video


----------



## RossL

I'm not sure if I like it or not. I need to see more on the wrist shots and side by side.


----------



## Everdying

i'm seriously considering one of these...seeing as how its not as big...and also cheaper than the 1000...hmm.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Everdying said:


> i'm seriously considering one of these...seeing as how its not as big...and also cheaper than the 1000...hmm.


Cheaper. Are you sure ... ?


----------



## Everdying

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cheaper. Are you sure ... ?


yes i'm sure.
GPW-2000 USD800 - GPW2000-1A Master of G Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock
GPW-1000 USD950 - GPW1000-1A Master of G Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Everdying said:


> yes i'm sure.
> GPW-2000 USD800 - GPW2000-1A Master of G Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock
> GPW-1000 USD950 - GPW1000-1A Master of G Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock


Well I found this ....but good luck to you. Grab it fast if you can get it

http://www.casio-intl.com/in/en/wat/watch_detail/GPW-1000-1A/


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So as no sight of the green/ orange GPW2000 so far I'll be ordering this one first ...









( image/ courtesy TokyoTokei/ TZ-UK ) 
Arrival most likely end of next week


----------



## ocddave

If you own the GPW-1000, I would be interested in your thoughts between them both, though I don't have any use for Bluetooth, but interested in other areas. I assume the 12hr subdial will be a plus, but like someone else stated, that bezel is much more open to scratches and dings without the extra protection of the bumpers found on the GPW-1000. Plus that dial face seems much more plain compared to the the GPW-1000, and is the new crown a plus or a negative? I really have had no issues with the GPW-1000 crown, so wondering if the extra unscrewing is a lot of wasted time or not.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> So as no sight of the green/ orange GPW2000 so far I'll be ordering this one first ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( image/ courtesy TokyoTokei/ TZ-UK )
> Arrival most likely end of next week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ocddave  Unfortunately I don't have the old GPW 1000. I was just about pulling the trigger ( the green one ) when Starscream' s thread here popped up ....plenty of photos upon arrival - sure thing


----------



## ocddave

One of my biggest gripes about my GPW-1000 is the 24hr subdial, which is almost useless for WT and Alarms. So you should be extremely happy with that, I think I wouldn't like the screw in crown though, not when trying to access other features. So I look forward to your observations, enjoy your new toy! b-)



Deepsea_dweller said:


> ocddave  Unfortunately I don't have the old GPW 1000. I was just about pulling the trigger ( the green one ) when Starscream' s thread here popped up ....plenty of photos upon arrival - sure thing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ocddave said:


> One of my biggest gripes about my GPW-1000 is the 24hr subdial, which is almost useless for WT and Alarms. So you should be extremely happy with that, I think I wouldn't like the screw in crown though, not when trying to access other features. So I look forward to your observations, enjoy your new toy! b-)


Thank you very much. Pretty excited - Will post here once arrived and the daily WRUW threads of course ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just arrived  Plenty of shots this weekend 










Very happy and thanks to Starscream for the consistent updates


----------



## RossL

What a tease! Put it on at least!

Oh and congratulations


----------



## Hassann

Deepsea_dweller said:


> ocddave  Unfortunately I don't have the old GPW 1000. I was just about pulling the trigger ( the green one ) when Starscream' s thread here popped up ....plenty of photos upon arrival - sure thing


Which green one were you going to get?

PS - Congratulations, I look forward to seeing the photos!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just arrived  Plenty of shots this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy and thanks to Starscream for the consistent updates


Congrats! I'm looking forward to hearing more of your thought about it. I'm going to start saving up for this!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

RossL said:


> What a tease! Put it on at least!
> 
> Oh and congratulations


Thanks  Friday after work ( HK timezone )


Hassann said:


> Which green one were you going to get?
> 
> PS - Congratulations, I look forward to seeing the photos!
> 
> Thank you Hassann. The green below.
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk














kevio said:


> Congrats! I'm looking forward to hearing more of your thought about it. I'm going to start saving up for this!


Thank you kevio. Plenty of shots this weekend.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just arrived  Plenty of shots this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy and thanks to Starscream for the consistent updates


Congrats DSD, very nice!! :-! Look forward to seeing your other pics this weekend!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats DSD, very nice!! :-! Look forward to seeing your other pics this weekend!!


Thanks a lot T4P. I willReally excited - and thanks for your support


----------



## Worker

Really looking forward to hearing your thoughts DSD!!

Big congrats!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craniotes

Doesn't suck:


Regards,
Adam


----------



## SteveJ

Everdying said:


> yes i'm sure.
> GPW-2000 USD800 - GPW2000-1A Master of G Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock
> GPW-1000 USD950 - GPW1000-1A Master of G Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock


Those are LIST prices.
The Bay has GPW-1000's nib all day long for less than $500.00.
Pre-owned I see them go for less than $400.00.


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just arrived  Plenty of shots this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy and thanks to Starscream for the consistent updates


Congrats Tom. Looking forward to some great pics.


----------



## Piowa

Maybe it is time for a counting thread?
8--))

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

Congrats DSD and Craniotes.Amazing timepieces.Wear them in good health and snap plenty of pics for us


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> Maybe it is time for a counting thread?
> 8--))
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Absolutely Piowa. Plenty more to come on F17. Pls go ahead  Thanks for your fine support


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

craniotes said:


> Doesn't suck:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


Awesome catch Adam  Enjoy the beauty & the drink


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Congrats Tom. Looking forward to some great pics.


Thanks for the kind words Greg- very happy to see you here. Promise, plenty to come 


STavros78 said:


> Congrats DSD and Craniotes.Amazing timepieces.Wear them in good health and snap plenty of pics for us


Thank you very much STavros It will be a great weekend for both of us - enjoy your new arrivals as well.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Worker said:


> Really looking forward to hearing your thoughts DSD!!
> 
> Big congrats!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much  Long weekend ahead - won't let you down  Thanks for your support


----------



## kevio

That Yamazaki certainly doesn't suck!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## ocddave

Is there a pattern to the dial face material like the other analog solars, or is it flat black?



Deepsea_dweller said:


>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ocddave said:


> Is there a pattern to the dial face material like the other analog solars, or is it flat black?


There's a nice pattern - I will check it out in more details tomorrow and especially on Sunday. Too busy today. Just a few quick shots for myself


----------



## arogle1stus

Strarscream:
Awesome watch. But not too unlike my Casio GWX5000 bb1:
Dial design almost a clone of mine. Except mine is Solar Multi
Band 6. 
Best GShock I own. And thats not whistling Dixie.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Phantasm

Congratulations DSD! That is one classy piece! Might be my favorite looking G as of now. 

Love the hour indices so much. Especially since the 3 o'clock indice is whole and not affected by date window. It has very nice symmetry.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


AWESOME GPW!!!! Congrats! Wear in good health!!! What a gorgeous watch, amazing!


----------



## jasonamoako.ja

Nice but how long do they last the analogue watches yes the G shock analogue watches 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## craniotes

The Master of G fam:


Gotta say, the GPW-2000 fits right in.

Regards,
Adam

Just


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Phantasm said:


> Congratulations DSD! That is one classy piece! Might be my favorite looking G as of now.
> 
> Love the hour indices so much. Especially since the 3 o'clock indice is whole and not affected by date window. It has very nice symmetry.





ZJAZZ said:


> AWESOME GPW!!!! Congrats! Wear in good health!!! What a gorgeous watch, amazing!


Thank you very much gents Happy weekend to you - enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Great watch, with your picture sounds better than in official media


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Worker

DSD,

Is the strap on the 2000 the same as on the GPW-1000?

Looks tremendous and thanks for the shots with the MM. 
Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Worker said:


> DSD,
> 
> Is the strap on the 2000 the same as on the GPW-1000?
> 
> Looks tremendous and thanks for the shots with the MM.
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot  I'm not sure, don't have the GPW1000 yet. But I'll find out for you


----------



## Worker

Thanks!!

I wasn't sure if the 2000 would get that "distressed" look like the 1000 did. 

Either way, fantastic looking piece to be sure!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Worker said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I wasn't sure if the 2000 would get that "distressed" look like the 1000 did.
> 
> Either way, fantastic looking piece to be sure!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta say ... The GPW 2000 looks extremely humble and low profile. Nothing bold and fancy compared to my Froggy's and some other bigger ones. Extremely happy. Btw checked the blue one as well. Fantastic look but I don't want 3 as I will be getting the green/ orange once available


----------



## aalin13

Worker said:


> DSD,
> 
> Is the strap on the 2000 the same as on the GPW-1000?
> 
> Looks tremendous and thanks for the shots with the MM.
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know if they are exactly the same, but they looked and felt very similar when I checked out the 2000


----------



## fcasoli

Worker said:


> DSD,
> 
> Is the strap on the 2000 the same as on the GPW-1000?
> 
> Looks tremendous and thanks for the shots with the MM.
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar but not the same, different the system to fix to the watch body


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just heard  that more GPW-2000' on its way - well done & keep it coming fellow G Shockers on WUS F17 










Dear Piowa  No counting ? You gotta start it - only you  coz you're the godfather of the F17 counting threads


----------



## fcasoli

Hi Tom, is the glass 35mm in diameter? Thanks


----------



## ZJAZZ

And I believe you are NUMBER ONE to get GPW2000 here! Congrats again! Looks awesome! I'm gonna wait till GB comes out as it's my weakest side right now -)))))



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just heard  that more GPW-2000' on its way - well done & keep it coming fellow G Shockers on WUS F17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Piowa  No counting ? You gotta start it - only you  coz you're the godfather of the F17 counting threads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craniotes

Sync'd:


Regards,
Adam


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Hi Tom, is the glass 35mm in diameter? Thanks


I'll be checking tomorrow  So late now


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

craniotes said:


> Sync'd:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


Great shot Adam  and big congrats


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ZJAZZ said:


> And I believe you are NUMBER ONE to get GPW2000 here! Congrats again! Looks awesome! I'm gonna wait till GB comes out as it's my weakest side right now -)))))
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot and yeah I know you're in love with the GB Enjoy ZJAZZ


----------



## smilton

Amazon has it for $640.00 in stock and shipped with Prime as of tonight. Very tempting...


----------



## umarrajs

smilton said:


> Amazon has it for $640.00 in stock and shipped with Prime as of tonight. Very tempting...


Ordered............landing Wednesday.
$640 plus $45 taxes................


----------



## ZJAZZ

Wow!!! That's a fantastic price!!! I thought 2000 will be more expensive than 1000. Well, some prices on 1000 are way higher than this on Amazon. I wonder, do they have same sticker price?


----------



## smilton

umarrajs said:


> Ordered............landing Wednesday.
> $640 plus $45 taxes................


There's a Spanish site I have purchased from before listing it for 627.XX usd plus 13.00 shipping. Deals are out there.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Hi Tom, is the glass 35mm in diameter? Thanks


Just checked - it is


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Great watch, with your picture sounds better than in official media












... and yes it's reasonable priced - smart move by Casio. It's not a Frogman and it won't be that popular especially here in Asia.


----------



## umarrajs

Landed today via Amazon.

Quick review (comparison with GPW-1000).

For my wrist size of 18.5cm, the new model is a bit more comfortable compared to the previous model. Even though the dimensions of 2000 are only slightly less than the 1000.
Dial is cleaner

GPS reception is almost same or a bit better.
Strap about the same quality.

Has a UTC button (+), day and date are a lot clearer.

12 hour sub-dial is the BIGGEST improvement for me. I don't care for the Bluetooth........not gonna use it.
Better pricing in some ways: $685 from Amazon with taxes in the 1st week of release..........prices should drop to $500 by Christmas.

On the negative side, the hour markers are too white and blingy for me. I like the blackish markers on my 1000.


----------



## fcasoli

I do not find the energy to replace one of my Gravitymaster with this new, I do not find one reason.


----------



## ocddave

That bezel is seriously exposed, and I have nailed my plastic bumpers pretty hard/regularly on my GPW-1000T, its got to be much cheaper and easier to replace the plastic bumpers. Also not sure I like those large fake(?) bolts on the bezel, ditto for the large holes showing the carbon fiber piece connecting the strap, just more spots to clean that look like a pain in the butt. I really wish they just updated the GPW-1000 with the 12 hr subdial, and got rid of the horrible/useless strap keeper, and called it a day.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> I do not find the energy to replace one of my Gravitymaster with this new, I do not find one reason.


Wait 4 this one fcasoli and no need to replace. Just add to your collection. As already mentioned. Its not a huge investment at all. Attractive price all the way ... Good value for money imho 








( images by FB group IGC )


----------



## GaryK30

I was perusing the GPW-2000 (module 5502) manual, and I noticed that it's nicer than other Casio manuals I've seen. There is quite a bit of color in it: blue for section headings and for hot links to other sections, green boxes to highlight notes and pink boxes to highlight important notes.

http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5502.pdf


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wait 4 this one fcasoli and no need to replace. Just add to your collection. As already mentioned. Its not a huge investment at all. Attractive price all the way ... Good value for money imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( images by FB group IGC )


Maybe after your pictures


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Maybe after your pictures


----------



## volgofmr

umarrajs said:


> Landed today via Amazon.
> 
> Quick review (comparison with GPW-1000).
> 
> For my wrist size of 18.5cm, the new model is a bit more comfortable compared to the previous model. Even though the dimensions of 2000 are only slightly less than the 1000.
> Dial is cleaner
> 
> GPS reception is almost same or a bit better.
> Strap about the same quality.
> 
> Has a UTC button (+), day and date are a lot clearer.
> 
> 12 hour sub-dial is the BIGGEST improvement for me. I don't care for the Bluetooth........not gonna use it.
> Better pricing in some ways: $685 from Amazon with taxes in the 1st week of release..........prices should drop to $500 by Christmas.
> 
> On the negative side, the hour markers are too white and blingy for me. I like the blackish markers on my 1000.
> 
> View attachment 11990226
> View attachment 11990234


Thank a lot umarrajs for your quick review and especially for your wrist-shot comparisons !|>


----------



## ZJAZZ

Very nice watch! Wear it in good health! I like it very much, and it is pretty impressive package for the price! It reminds me more of a Mudmaster with it's new forms rather than a GPW. And that calendar and second time is a big upgrade from GPW1000.



umarrajs said:


> Landed today via Amazon.
> 
> Quick review (comparison with GPW-1000).
> 
> For my wrist size of 18.5cm, the new model is a bit more comfortable compared to the previous model. Even though the dimensions of 2000 are only slightly less than the 1000.
> Dial is cleaner
> 
> GPS reception is almost same or a bit better.
> Strap about the same quality.
> 
> Has a UTC button (+), day and date are a lot clearer.
> 
> 12 hour sub-dial is the BIGGEST improvement for me. I don't care for the Bluetooth........not gonna use it.
> Better pricing in some ways: $685 from Amazon with taxes in the 1st week of release..........prices should drop to $500 by Christmas.
> 
> On the negative side, the hour markers are too white and blingy for me. I like the blackish markers on my 1000.
> 
> View attachment 11990226
> View attachment 11990234
> View attachment 11990242
> View attachment 11990250


----------



## ZJAZZ

This is very smart from Casio, because they left some things that we all love about GPW1000, especially that dial! So they target it not as a replacement, but as an addition! That's how I see it honestly. I would not be selling my GPW1000 for GPW2000. But rather will add it (at some point) for slight difference. I'm sure everyone will appreciate both models for those looks and specs either have. So get another one my friend )))))) And keep your amazing GPW1000 ))))



fcasoli said:


> I do not find the energy to replace one of my Gravitymaster with this new, I do not find one reason.


----------



## umarrajs

ZJAZZ said:


> This is very smart from Casio, because they left some things that we all love about GPW1000, especially that dial! So they target it not as a replacement, but as an addition! That's how I see it honestly. I would not be selling my GPW1000 for GPW2000. But rather will add it (at some point) for slight difference. I'm sure everyone will appreciate both models for those looks and specs either have. So get another one my friend )))))) And keep your amazing GPW1000 ))))


+1.

Not planning to sell my GPW1000 either.
The 2000 has a 'softer' look compared to the previous model IMO.


----------



## fcasoli

umarrajs said:


> +1.
> 
> Not planning to sell my GPW1000 either.
> The 2000 has a 'softer' look compared to the previous model IMO.


This is the line Casio following with new edition of Gulfmaster, Protrek and Gravitymaster, not for me at the moment


----------



## fcasoli

In Rakuten the average price is USD 774 (690 €) , the same of the "old" 1000. This is a promise will be lower later...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## harleymhs

Does anyone know when it will be released in the US? Thanks


----------



## harleymhs

Does anyone know when it will be released in the US ?


----------



## M-Shock

Has anyone seen any photos of the olive/orange strap from the inside? I want to know if you can see the carbon insert like on the Blue gpw-2000 model.


----------



## jomar

There is a another model GPW 2000 coming this year 2017 black and gold


----------



## M-Shock

M-Shock said:


> Has anyone seen any photos of the olive/orange strap from the inside? I want to know if you can see the carbon insert like on the Blue gpw-2000 model.


Found the answer to my own question.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

M-Shock said:


> Found the answer to my own question.


Looks irresistible


----------



## fcasoli

Attention, the blue standard is in my love, see the video


----------



## fcasoli

Coming the blue

See TicTacarea.com for best price


----------



## ocddave

So when do they try tempting me with a GPW-2000T? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Coming the blue
> 
> See TicTacarea.com for best price


The blue is very nice - saw both side by side - opted for the below one  More interesting and more attractive imho - but that's just me ...


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The blue is very nice - saw both side by side - opted for the below one  More interesting and more attractive imho - but that's just me ...


The blue is happy and less modest, in my opinion, different from actual collection, I will update when wearing it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> The blue is happy and less modest, in my opinion, different from actual collection, I will update when wearing it


I saw it in person ! You know my taste.. it's one of the best here ;-) - if better I would have taken it ... but good luck fcasoli wishing you all the best


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I saw it in person ! You know my taste.. it's one of the best here ;-) - if better I would have taken it ... but good luck fcasoli wishing you all the best


I hope my taste is different than your, this time . If not I will add the green and orange . Have a great weekend


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> I hope my taste is different than your, this time . If not I will add the green and orange . Have a great weekend


Fingers crossed - good luck ! And yes of course the orange it's a must. The finest of all 3


----------



## ZJAZZ

I think this model will look amazing in stealth black color combination! It has that look that if it's blacked out it will be amazing version. I like the stealth look of Gulfies, but not so much on the GPW1000. So I think I'm going to wait until that one comes out, but at the same time I'm waiting on GoldBlack version too! And the green one is so tempting!!! Would be a fantastic companion to my green Mudmaster...ohhhh, so many choices so many choices...Casio what are you doing to me...


----------



## M-Shock

I'm ready to order, but am having a very hard time on deciding which color I should get.


----------



## Hassann

M-Shock said:


> I'm ready to order, but am having a very hard time on deciding which color I should get.


Green, Green, Green!!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jomar

ZJAZZ said:


> I think this model will look amazing in stealth black color combination! It has that look that if it's blacked out it will be amazing version. I like the stealth look of Gulfies, but not so much on the GPW1000. So I think I'm going to wait until that one comes out, but at the same time I'm waiting on GoldBlack version too! And the green one is so tempting!!! Would be a fantastic companion to my green Mudmaster...ohhhh, so many choices so many choices...Casio what are you doing to me...


 I going to wait for the black and gold I saw pictures from g shock store in New York and i like it


----------



## ZJAZZ

Do you remember if GB had a golden ring around with cities, same as GPW1000 GB, or was it black? I'm loving GB color scheme.



jomar said:


> I going to wait for the black and gold I saw pictures from g shock store in New York and i like it


----------



## jomar

ZJAZZ said:


> Do you remember if GB had a golden ring around with cities, same as GPW1000 GB, or was it black? I'm loving GB color scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> jomar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I going to wait for the black and gold I saw pictures from g shock store in New York and i like it
Click to expand...

 I don't remember that much but i think it didn't had the golden ring like the GPW 1000 the whole watch looks like it had less gold than the GPW 1000


----------



## TikTakMir

Hello from Russia


----------



## fcasoli

I love the blue, remember the Gulfmaster, I consider this color scheme more aligned to sport watches, in this season I need this look


----------



## SteveJ

jomar said:


> I don't remember that much but i think it didn't had the golden ring like the GPW 1000 the whole watch looks like it had less gold than the GPW 1000


I know that the OP already know, (cuz), but hey; ...pictures.

GPW1000-4A


----------



## SgtPepper

*Just discovered: GPW-2000*




























https://www.casio-europe.com/de/produkte/uhren/g-shock/gpw-2000-1aer/

[url]https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-gravitymaster-gpw-2000-a-4094738.html
[/URL]


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: Just discovered: GPW-2000*

We've been talking about the GPW-2000 for awhile. Some folks on here have already received theirs.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-gravitymaster-gpw-2000-a-4094738.html


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: Just discovered: GPW-2000*

Here's the counting thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gpw-2000-official-counting-thread-4400754.html


----------



## SgtPepper

*Re: Just discovered: GPW-2000*

Should also be only for the info that is now available in Germany / Europe.

And on the thread I had yes with my second link so synonymous pointed out.


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: Just discovered: GPW-2000*

Sorry that I missed the second link in your original post. In any event, the GPW-2000 is a great looking G. I'll be interested to see more real world pics as more people buy them.


----------



## M-Shock

*Re: Just discovered: GPW-2000*

I have one inbound, pics will follow.


----------



## jomar

I like the green gpw 2000


----------



## ZJAZZ

^^^^BEAUTIFUL!!!!^^^^
I wish the green one had a black city bezel. I think it would look better, like on the blue one. But gray is not bad either.


----------



## fcasoli

The green, special video, Tom


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> The green, special video, Tom


Sooooooooooo cooool Thanks a lot fcasoli


----------



## SgtPepper

The already known?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

3 Masters of G The latest on top


----------



## ZJAZZ

AMAZING TRIO!!! ENJOY!!!   



Deepsea_dweller said:


> 3 Masters of G The latest on top


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ZJAZZ said:


> AMAZING TRIO!!! ENJOY!!!


Happy you like it


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 3 Masters of G The latest on top


Congrats.Sexy and hot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Congrats.Sexy and hot


----------



## Mbaulfinger

DSD, nice triple play! You've got some nice photography skills too


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mbaulfinger said:


> DSD, nice triple play! You've got some nice photography skills too


Thanks a lot. Very kind


----------



## sebvanderm

Just for show as DSD would say


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sebvanderm said:


> Just for show as DSD would say
> View attachment 12164290


Nice collection you got .. where have you been ?


----------



## sebvanderm

Thanks DSD! Just busy with work and family . Couldnt wait to get the gpw-2000 and I apparently got the very first official european one I was told. 
Quite like the new icerc gwn-q1000. What do you think? Are you getting it DSD?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sebvanderm said:


> Thanks DSD! Just busy with work and family . Couldnt wait to get the gpw-2000 and I apparently got the very first official european one I was told.
> Quite like the new icerc gwn-q1000. What do you think? Are you getting it DSD?


Wow first official European GPW 2000... That's quite something Yes I will be getting the Q-1000 I.C.E.R.C eventually but not sure when. Mid July I guess. First there will be few other arrivals earlier. Stay tuned and pls don't go away ;-)


----------



## sebvanderm

Ok. make sure to post some pics when you do get it as I will also wait a bit. Always amazed by all your additions and collecting so thats what keeps me logging in !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sebvanderm said:


> Ok. make sure to post some pics when you do get it as I will also wait a bit. Always amazed by all your additions and collecting so thats what keeps me logging in !


Yeah of course. Plenty of photos as I always do  Thanks a lot


----------



## jomar

Deepsea_dweller said:


> sebvanderm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DSD! Just busy with work and family . Couldnt wait to get the gpw-2000 and I apparently got the very first official european one I was told.
> Quite like the new icerc gwn-q1000. What do you think? Are you getting it DSD?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow first official European GPW 2000... That's quite something Yes I will be getting the Q-1000 I.C.E.R.C eventually but not sure when. Mid July I guess. First there will be few other arrivals earlier. Stay tuned and pls don't go away
Click to expand...

. Deepsea i can't decide between the gpw 2000-3a or the gwn q1000k icerc help me out


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jomar said:


> . Deepsea i can't decide between the gpw 2000-3a or the gwn q1000k icerc help me out


Big congrats jomar. I know you will be in  Tough choice but since you ask - only between the 2 - I would go for the GPW 2000-3a. I think it will be the best looking Gravitymaster ever. This colour combo is a belter!  The ICERC can wait imho.


----------



## jomar

Deepsea_dweller said:


> jomar said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Deepsea i can't decide between the gpw 2000-3a or the gwn q1000k icerc help me out
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats jomar. I know you will be in  Tough choice but since you ask - only between the 2 - I would go for the GPW 2000-3a. I think it will be the best looking Gravitymaster ever. This colour combo is a belter!  The ICERC can wait imho.
Click to expand...

. Thank you i was thinking the same way I will go for the gpw 2000-3a


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jomar said:


> . Thank you i was thinking the same way I will go for the gpw 2000-3a


----------



## fcasoli

Loving


----------



## fcasoli

First impressions? 

Wearability better than gpw-1000, readability not better if compared with my black, bigger contrast in first serie. 

About material, generally the GPW-1000 sounds better, the sensation is a value in manufacturing and structural engineering. 
The band pins, rotating, are bigger and visible. The strap less rubberized in first version. 

The GPW-2000 remember my first G-Shock, the Gulfmaster, a good friend for every day usage, comfortable, not too big and very nice. 
I love the smartphone interface. 
Great companion but do not lost the interest in Gpw-1000.


----------



## fcasoli

After one day only, globally nice but not top in sensation. 
Terrible the date, too small, 30% less than gpw-1000, unacceptable, big mistake and the space to increase is available.

Casio must think before to do.


----------



## elborderas

fcasoli said:


> Terrible the date, too small, 30% less than gpw-1000, unacceptable, big mistake and the space to increase is available.


Is it difficult for you to read the date?
I honestly find it completely normal to my taste


----------



## Worker

Got a quick question for you guys.....

Full disclosure though: I had the watch and sent it back to Amazon before I even took off the protective coating and now I am rethinking that decision. 

Anyway, I was wondering if this watch has an adjustment function where the hands can move out of the way of the bottom sub-dial (for the stopwatch)if utilizing it?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

elborderas said:


> Is it difficult for you to read the date?
> I honestly find it completely normal to my taste


My thoughts as well


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> After one day only, globally nice but not top in sensation.
> Terrible the date, too small, 30% less than gpw-1000, unacceptable, big mistake and the space to increase is available.
> 
> Casio must think before to do.


Waiting for my orange GPW 1000 let's see. Doubt it will top the GPW 2000. Btw pretty nerdy criticising the date size  Easy to read all day long


----------



## fcasoli

elborderas said:


> Is it difficult for you to read the date?
> I honestly find it completely normal to my taste


I can read but the feedback is not immediate, bigger size can reduce the time to "find" the date on the dial, note there is not a proportion with the context around the date, in my opinion.


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Waiting for my orange GPW 1000 let's see. Doubt it will top the GPW 2000. Btw pretty nerdy criticising the date size  Easy to read all day long


Your past opinion was perfect, humble watch, I add compared with some competitors


----------



## elborderas

Worker said:


> Anyway, I was wondering if this watch has an adjustment function where the hands can move out of the way of the bottom sub-dial (for the stopwatch)if utilizing it?


Not that I know.
I read the manual and I don't recall reading about that feature.


----------



## Worker

Thanks. I didn't see anything either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

Actually I was surprised about the size of the date as well.

I don't understand why this size was chosen instead of a bit larger. Maybe a compromise that the design called for?

Either way, I agree with the quest for immediate feedback at glance.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Maybe the size of the wheel? 
There is a larger wheel on the window at 6.
The one for the date is much closer to the center limitating the size of the fonts. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Jeez what's wrong the date size  Fits perfectly imho


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Jeez what's wrong the date size  Fits perfectly imho


The problem is when the day is over number 9


----------



## fcasoli

I want white with blue bezel! Casio, do it!


----------



## Joakim Agren

If we are nitpicking down to the date window. That date is part of the same rotating wheel as the part that is exposed at 6 o'clock position. I think they designed the size of the digits to be in proportion to the batons at 3 and 6 o'clock position respectively. I think it would look less nice if the digits were bigger then the batons at those positions. Considering this is a physical readout and not a digital one the contrast will be at max so should still be easily readable!


----------



## fcasoli

I will solve with a small lens, I have a screen protector, I will bound it over...


----------



## Hasaf

I would not get the large bullet shaped cyclops. I have it on my GW-A1100 and I discovered that it flattens toward the top. This leaves the best magnification when looking at it from an angle instead of straight on.











fcasoli said:


> I will solve with a small lens, I have a screen protector, I will bound it over...


----------



## elborderas

fcasoli said:


> I have a screen protector, I will bound it over...


Out of pure curiosity, did you ever scratch a sapphire crystal to justify a screen protector?


----------



## fcasoli

elborderas said:


> Out of pure curiosity, did you ever scratch a sapphire crystal to justify a screen protector?


You are right, never, but I use screen protector in my smartphone and watches since long time, there is not reason but I like to protect. Consider not all my devices are sapphire, but it is not the reason.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## GaryK30

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Nice pic, DSD. Hopefully a crab didn't crawl up and try to snag it.

The power meter still says, "Give me more light!"


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks for the heads up Gary. Charging time will be next week. Hot and dry the forecast










Now can't wait for the green GPW 2000. First week of July I guess


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Surrounded by the fabulous Desert Ranger & Mudmaster


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Awesome content


----------



## stone1

fcasoli said:


> Loving


Wow!! What a stunner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Awesome content





stone1 said:


> Wow!! What a stunner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you gents


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## SteveJ

Please permit me to ask kind of a silly question, since who really knows but Casio?
Is there a titanium model of the 2000 expected in the future?
I want a 1000 in titanium, but I already have a 4A in steel and I do not usually double up just for cosmetic, or even useful features. 
I'd usually like to try another brand that I have no experience with, (ie. I have been considering a Stowa Ikarus, or a BALL NightBreaker preorder which are both in the price range of the new 2000's and nib titanium 1000s). 
Thanks


----------



## fcasoli

After 20 hours the new Gravitymaster is two seconds over my other master Mudmaster, Gravitymaster V1 and Protrek, this new watch runs too fast respect all... Stranger two seconds are one minute per month... 

Specifications +/- 15 seconds per month


----------



## fcasoli

The lens is too small, I will order bigger, but the solution is perfect

Original glass










After the lens application


----------



## Mmpaste

I wouldn't of had the berries to try that, but it does look good. Agree that the larger size could be more appropriate and look forward to seeing some new pics. Just how do you go in reverse on those cyclops without effing up the glass?


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## elborderas

Mmpaste said:


> I wouldn't of had the berries to try that, but it does look good. Agree that the larger size could be more appropriate and look forward to seeing some new pics. Just how do you go in reverse on those cyclops without effing up the glass?


fcasoli mentioned that he has a screen protector underneath. You can see it if you pay attention.


----------



## fcasoli

The glass, shappire glass, is under the bezel surface, so not exposed to damage, and I protect the bezel in North and South position, the bezel in this watch, in Mudmaster and similar in dimension, is easy to damage day by day...


----------



## GaryK30

Amazon has the GPW-2000-1A for $640 once again. Sold and fulfilled by Amazon, not a third-party seller, so it should have a Casio warranty.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0727Y8FLH


----------



## corn18

GaryK30 said:


> Amazon has the GPW-2000-1A for $640 once again. Sold and fulfilled by Amazon, not a third-party seller, so it should have a Casio warranty.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0727Y8FLH


Thanks! I just bought one for $805 so this will save me money.


----------



## huwp

Removed, since it seemed to offend...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## huwp

[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]Removed, since it seemed to offend...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## huwp

Removed, since it seemed to offend...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

In the meantime - Enough talk


----------



## M-Shock




----------



## Ricardo_V

So I finally received my green GPW-2000 yesterday. Placed the order almost 3 weeks ago. Bought it online from a shop in Spain.
I fell in love last year with the GPW-1000 but somehow never got one. Earlier this year, Casio announced the 2000 and when I saw the green one, I decided this was it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A
M
A
Z
I
N
G

The best so far I gotta say. Thanks for sharing Ricardo and huge congrats again. Fine shots


----------



## elborderas

Nice one!
Seems like the original GPW 2000 could be turned into this one with a bezel and strap replacement.


----------



## M-Shock

Does anyone find that the buckle is super sharp on the top edge?


----------



## elborderas

M-Shock said:


> Does anyone find that the buckle is super sharp on the top edge?


Mmm, I haven't actually noted anything unusual with the buckle.
And i sleep with the GPW-2000 if I'm wearing it that day.

What is exactly your issue with the buckle?


----------



## cbrzrule

Damn, I'm re-thinking my color choices after seeing the Green.


----------



## 500lbman

Does this new Gravitymaster suffer from the same problem as the Mudmaster in regards to size? This is a big watch. I have a 7" wrist. Wondering if it will look insanely big. My Gulfmaster is large but fits well. This watch is even bigger.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

500lbman said:


> Does this new Gravitymaster suffer from the same problem as the Mudmaster in regards to size? This is a big watch. I have a 7" wrist. Wondering if it will look insanely big. My Gulfmaster is large but fits well. This watch is even bigger.


All good. Size is cool


----------



## M-Shock

500lbman said:


> Does this new Gravitymaster suffer from the same problem as the Mudmaster in regards to size? This is a big watch. I have a 7" wrist. Wondering if it will look insanely big. My Gulfmaster is large but fits well. This watch is even bigger.


You need to decide for yourself. Personally I have small wrists and wear both a mudmaster and a gpw-2000 because I like them.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Post deleted


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more 4 show


----------



## elborderas

500lbman said:


> Does this new Gravitymaster suffer from the same problem as the Mudmaster in regards to size? This is a big watch. I have a 7" wrist. Wondering if it will look insanely big. My Gulfmaster is large but fits well. This watch is even bigger.


I have a 17.5cm (6.8-6.9 inches) wrist and love to wear the most my Mudmaster and GPW-2000.
Today I am wearing the GW-5000 and, obviously at first looks very small after exchanging it by the other two. But i never had the feeling when wearing the square that I feel more comfortable with it than the others.

They all just sit perfectly on my wrist.

They are great watches to wear.


----------



## Datkanwel

I love my GPW-2000. I love how big and bold the face is and how easy it is to read. My wrist is 7 inches and sure, maybe the watch looks a little big. But like the previous posts said, who cares what anyone else thinks!?! I like watches because I like watches; and I like this watch whether or not anyone else likes my watch. That said, I like utility as well and when I'm flying, having this big clock on my wrist is easier to read than having some fancy automatic flieger (which I also have) that requires more than just a quick glance to tell the time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Datkanwel said:


> I love my GPW-2000. I love how big and bold the face is and how easy it is to read. My wrist is 7 inches and sure, maybe the watch looks a little big. But like the previous posts said, who cares what anyone else thinks!?! I like watches because I like watches; and I like this watch whether or not anyone else likes my watch. That said, I like utility as well and when I'm flying, having this big clock on my wrist is easier to read than having some fancy automatic flieger (which I also have) that requires more than just a quick glance to tell the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The size looks fine to me. Taking the picture from a decent distance, as you did, gives a realistic perspective.


----------



## fcasoli

New lens, bigger, perfect, i love the data now


----------



## Ricardo_V




----------



## elborderas

Ricardo_V said:


>


This color combination is really nice.
I may get that strap if they sell it separately.


----------



## willcoxsons

I purchased a GPW-1000 but have been thinking of exchanging for the GPW- 2000 because of the added Bluetooth functionality however, in reality was is the app providing? Access to the functions on the watch, OK all if which the phone itself has alarms, chrono, countdown, not sure the reasoning a phone telling the watch what to do when it has it all! .. and you require the phone with the watch, surely the watch should be it's own thing, except when data logging. oh flight logging very useful, I think not! most pilots would have planned the a flight in advance with GPS co-ordinates.. what is the point of the app, telling you where you have been, how far travelled? Come on Casio..design team mst have better things to be doing than trying to "upgrade" a watch that did not require it. 

Looking closely GPW-2000 has a very unbalanced design..everything is on the left (apart from that tiny date aperture hehe ) the design just does not look premium to me even the dials have greyed out markers.. as for the 24hr dials..horribly designed things yuk! talk about a $30 Casio look.. 

People mentioning it is smaller better on the wrist.. have you checked the specs? Width is the same for both watches, 2000 length longer by 1.1 and only .06mm difference in depth and the 2000 loses 1mm on the actual watch face.. ah yes the bluetooth chip.. taking up that space, which also reminds me the GPS receiving is smaller as the watch has the "Internet" as it's primary source of time sync..I wonder whether the GPS it was still designed with Sony? 

Personally I am disappointed the MKII is not as good as the MKI in style and functionality ( I could go on about that screw crown vs lock crown etc)..to me it relies on the Smartphone to much for connectivity, when maybe Casio should be thinking again for an independent rugged GPS watch when so many other watches have phone connectivity for good reason.. unlike the GPW -2000. Nice try Casio... I'm guessing the MKIII will be following shortly (little more money for the design team and product construction), School mark from me.. MUST TRY HARDER.


----------



## kubr1ck

willcoxsons said:


> I purchased a GPW-1000 but have been thinking of exchanging for the GPW- 2000 because of the added Bluetooth functionality however, in reality was is the app providing? Access to the functions on the watch, OK all if which the phone itself has alarms, chrono, countdown, not sure the reasoning a phone telling the watch what to do when it has it all! .. and you require the phone with the watch, surely the watch should be it's own thing, except when data logging. oh flight logging very useful, I think not! most pilots would have planned the a flight in advance with GPS co-ordinates.. what is the point of the app, telling you where you have been, how far travelled? Come on Casio..design team mst have better things to be doing than trying to "upgrade" a watch that did not require it.
> 
> Looking closely GPW-2000 has a very unbalanced design..everything is on the left (apart from that tiny date aperture hehe ) the design just does not look premium to me even the dials have greyed out markers.. as for the 24hr dials..horribly designed things yuk! talk about a $30 Casio look..
> 
> People mentioning it is smaller better on the wrist.. have you checked the specs? Width is the same for both watches, 2000 length longer by 1.1 and only .06mm difference in depth and the 2000 loses 1mm on the actual watch face.. ah yes the bluetooth chip.. taking up that space, which also reminds me the GPS receiving is smaller as the watch has the "Internet" as it's primary source of time sync..I wonder whether the GPS it was still designed with Sony?
> 
> Personally I am disappointed the MKII is not as good as the MKI in style and functionality ( I could go on about that screw crown vs lock crown etc)..to me it relies on the Smartphone to much for connectivity, when maybe Casio should be thinking again for an independent rugged GPS watch when so many other watches have phone connectivity for good reason.. unlike the GPW -2000. Nice try Casio... I'm guessing the MKIII will be following shortly (little more money for the design team and product construction), School mark from me.. MUST TRY HARDER.


I think you're reading too much into the app. The Bluetooth functionality is just another means of keeping the time current. If we're being honest, it's a gimmick, just like Multi Band 6 and GPS, but who doesn't love gimmicks when it comes to G-Shocks? This isn't meant to be a smartwatch, and no matter what functions the app may provide the watch still stands on its own. I recently picked up a newer Casio Edifice with Bluetooth and the app allows you to individually adjust each of the hands on the watch in case one of them gets dislodged due to vibration, which I think is pretty cool. It also allows you to enter in all of your email addresses and domains so the watch will alert you if you receive new email. Necessary? No, but still fun.

In terms of the design, obviously this is subjective, but I agree that the dial of the 1000 looks nicer. I actually really like that it says Global Positioning System on the dial. However, I much prefer the rounder case design of the 2000, as the extended crown protectors or whatever they are on the 1000 make the case look awkward on all but the largest wrists. In terms of comfort, most 2K owners attest that it wears more comfortably than the 1K, so it's tough to say without trying both of them on, despite what the dimensions may suggest.

Also, I'm curious what makes you think that Bluetooth is the "primary" source of time sync? Nothing in the 2K's specs suggests that. If the receivers are smaller, isn't that just normal for newer tech in newer watches, like Triple Sensor Ver.3?


----------



## fcasoli

willcoxsons said:


> I purchased a GPW-1000 but have been thinking of exchanging for the GPW- 2000 because of the added Bluetooth functionality however, in reality was is the app providing? Access to the functions on the watch, OK all if which the phone itself has alarms, chrono, countdown, not sure the reasoning a phone telling the watch what to do when it has it all! .. and you require the phone with the watch, surely the watch should be it's own thing, except when data logging. oh flight logging very useful, I think not! most pilots would have planned the a flight in advance with GPS co-ordinates.. what is the point of the app, telling you where you have been, how far travelled? Come on Casio..design team mst have better things to be doing than trying to "upgrade" a watch that did not require it.
> 
> Looking closely GPW-2000 has a very unbalanced design..everything is on the left (apart from that tiny date aperture hehe ) the design just does not look premium to me even the dials have greyed out markers.. as for the 24hr dials..horribly designed things yuk! talk about a $30 Casio look..
> 
> People mentioning it is smaller better on the wrist.. have you checked the specs? Width is the same for both watches, 2000 length longer by 1.1 and only .06mm difference in depth and the 2000 loses 1mm on the actual watch face.. ah yes the bluetooth chip.. taking up that space, which also reminds me the GPS receiving is smaller as the watch has the "Internet" as it's primary source of time sync..I wonder whether the GPS it was still designed with Sony?
> 
> Personally I am disappointed the MKII is not as good as the MKI in style and functionality ( I could go on about that screw crown vs lock crown etc)..to me it relies on the Smartphone to much for connectivity, when maybe Casio should be thinking again for an independent rugged GPS watch when so many other watches have phone connectivity for good reason.. unlike the GPW -2000. Nice try Casio... I'm guessing the MKIII will be following shortly (little more money for the design team and product construction), School mark from me.. MUST TRY HARDER.


I agree with you in general, two months ago I was sure to refuse this watch, finding the first version better in all aspects.. 
But eBay is the best enemy, and the discounted price forced me to buy... 
My model, blue, is less precious than the first version, the band too rubberized, the dial too minimal, in general too humble.. 
But in this season the light blue of the bezel gained my respect and favorable appearance, so it is my default watch in this period. When I want more important watch, I wear the first version. 
But every G-Shock can find a portion of glory in our life, one day or another...


----------



## willcoxsons

Yes indeed Bluetooth a bit of a gimmick for sure.. Multi-band and GPS less so of course as these actually keep the watch to an accuracy that mechanical and standard quartz can only dream of (or so I tell my friends with Rolex's/Tag Heuer's etc LOL) 

I used the phrase primary as quoted from the manual "The watch will synchronize it's time setting to that of the phone immediately when they are connected to each other" ( presumably overriding GPS and Multi-Band time settings) Bluetooth connectivity will be most of the time right? for most people who want this watch, all that flight logging, adjusting time zones and setting those alarms etc.. hehehe

I like that GPS wording on the dial too.. it has been demoted to the strap by the look of it, the App on the Edifice does sound very cool and useful! )


----------



## willcoxsons

Can only agree with your last sentience and yes the blue bezel does look good!


----------



## willcoxsons

fcasoli said:


> I agree with you in general, two months ago I was sure to refuse this watch, finding the first version better in all aspects..
> But eBay is the best enemy, and the discounted price forced me to buy...
> My model, blue, is less precious than the first version, the band too rubberized, the dial too minimal, in general too humble..
> But in this season the light blue of the bezel gained my respect and favorable appearance, so it is my default watch in this period. When I want more important watch, I wear the first version.
> But every G-Shock can find a portion of glory in our life, one day or another...


Ah yes.. you mentioned the "discount" word.. and this has been my "enemy" too! Not easy to get hold of 2000 in the UK especially discounted but of course with doggedly looking.. Official Casio retailer with VERY generous discount. So, I have a GPW-2000 on the way.. I will be interested to compare the two in my hands to see which one gets returned.


----------



## Ricardo_V




----------



## Myrrhman

I this one seriously even bigger than the GWG-1000 Mudmaster ?

I'm in love with the GWP-2000, but i've owned the Mudmaster for a while and returned as i found it too bulky.

If it is bigger, it will probably still not stop me from bying it, but still ...


----------



## O_N_E

GPW-2000 very good, but... me no money! ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck

Myrrhman said:


> I this one seriously even bigger than the GWG-1000 Mudmaster ?
> 
> I'm in love with the GWP-2000, but i've owned the Mudmaster for a while and returned as i found it too bulky.
> 
> If it is bigger, it will probably still not stop me from bying it, but still ...


Here are the specs:

GWG-1000: 59.5 x 56.1 x 18.0mm / 119g
GPW-2000: 66.0 x 57.1 x 18.2mm / 120g

The GPW is slightly bigger and wears larger because it doesn't have wrist wings. But the carbon fiber lined strap is considerably softer than the plain resin strap on the GWG, adding to some comfort. If you can get your hands on one, I'd try it on first before buying if you're worried about size.


----------



## fcasoli

Myrrhman said:


> I this one seriously even bigger than the GWG-1000 Mudmaster ?
> 
> I'm in love with the GWP-2000, but i've owned the Mudmaster for a while and returned as i found it too bulky.
> 
> If it is bigger, it will probably still not stop me from bying it, but still ...


More wearable than Mudmaster, band more flexible and less thickness, case similar but less protruding... You can try...


----------



## elborderas

fcasoli said:


> More wearable than Mudmaster, band more flexible and less thickness, case similar but less protruding... You can try...


Mmm, I personally wouldn't say that my Mudmaster is less wearable than the GPW-2000.
With the wings, the MM fits like a perfect glove on my wrist.

But the GPW-2000 is also extremely wearable.

I would rate them equally.


----------



## Myrrhman

Thanks so much guys for your answers. I will definitely try the watch. It's just such a damn beautiful G Shock


----------



## William1Wilson

...I think (indeed i'm sure) that in terms of beauty, construction, but above all technology this G-SHOCK GPW 2000 is the best G 
currently on the market .


----------



## Myrrhman

William1Wilson said:


> ...I think (indeed i'm sure) that in terms of beauty, construction, but above all technology this G-SHOCK GPW 2000 is the best G
> currently on the market .


I think so too !

I honestly cant wait to get my hands on this one. Little over a week i hope.


----------



## kubr1ck

Myrrhman said:


> I think so too !
> 
> I honestly cant wait to get my hands on this one. Little over a week i hope.


Here are some photos while you wait. :-!


----------



## Myrrhman

kubr1ck said:


> Here are some photos while you wait. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12422191
> 
> 
> View attachment 12422193


Haha, thanks !

But while i wait for my salary, maybe you guys can help a bit more (effectively :-d)

I'm not sure which one to choose yet.









Lets say * A *or * B*.

I''m leaning towards A. And i've asked the same on the dutch forum (https://www.horlogeforum.nl/t/g-shock-only/62407/457) and mostly they also say A.
*What do you guys think ? *I'm sorry @kubr1ck, your version doesn't really appeal to me. No hard feelings :-d


----------



## fcasoli

Myrrhman said:


> Haha, thanks !
> 
> But while i wait for my salary, maybe you guys can help a bit more (effectively :-d)
> 
> I'm not sure which one to choose yet.
> 
> View attachment 12424187
> 
> 
> Lets say * A *or * B*.
> 
> I''m leaning towards A. And i've asked the same on the dutch forum (https://www.horlogeforum.nl/t/g-shock-only/62407/457) and mostly they also say A.
> *What do you guys think ? *I'm sorry @kubr1ck, your version doesn't really appeal to me. No hard feelings :-d


I have the blue and very happy, in hands is better than in picture


----------



## Myrrhman

fcasoli said:


> I have the blue and very happy, in hands is better than in picture


Tell me. It's a little less blue than in the picture right ? I think the picture is over saturated.


----------



## MainePorsche

William1Wilson said:


> ...I think (indeed i'm sure) that in terms of beauty, construction, but above all technology this G-SHOCK GPW 2000 is the best G
> currently on the market .


The GPS feature is good for the worldly aviator, but the features of the compass, barometric pressure, (and Moon Age) seen on the the GWG and GWN(Q) are more useful when on an overnight hunting trip in the Allagash outside of tele service. Optimal technology is in the purview of the user.


----------



## Datkanwel

MainePorsche said:


> The GPS feature is good for the worldly aviator, but the features of the compass, barometric pressure, (and Moon Age) seen on the the GWG and GWN(Q) are more useful when on an overnight hunting trip in the Allagash outside of tele service. Optimal technology is in the purview of the user.


I love my GPW 2000. But I have wanted to grab another master of g since I got it for different applications (and lets be honest, it's become somewhat of an addiction). I've been eying the GWNQ for all the cool stuff it has but have seen the many YouTube videos of the hour hand problem. Hopefully they get it fixed and QC'd and in more colors. In the meantime, I'll save my pennies and enjoy my Gravitymaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Datkanwel said:


> I love my GPW 2000. But I have wanted to grab another master of g since I got it for different applications (and lets be honest, it's become somewhat of an addiction). I've been eying the GWNQ for all the cool stuff it has but have seen the many YouTube videos of the hour hand problem. Hopefully they get it fixed and QC'd and in more colors. In the meantime, I'll save my pennies and enjoy my Gravitymaster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own a GWG and GPW and happily never use any of these features. Let's face it, the tri-sync of the GPW (GPS, MultiBand6, Bluetooth) is just a very cool gimmick, and G-SHOCKs appeal to most of us who grew up watching Inspector Gadget. :-d


----------



## William1Wilson

MainePorsche said:


> The GPS feature is good for the worldly aviator, but the features of the compass, barometric pressure, (and Moon Age) seen on the the GWG and GWN(Q) are more useful when on an overnight hunting trip in the Allagash outside of tele service. Optimal technology is in the purview of the user.


...Of course, what you say in theory and probably even in practice would be right, but i was referring to the technology applied to the new module, not to the number of features available, the new GPW 2000 module is in my opinion something really extraordinary and never seen Before in a wristwatch, 6 motors that carry out the many hands operations independently, the many operations that are and will be possible directly through the dedicated app G-SHOCK CONNECTED that if supported appropriately can hold us great surprises mainly through the GPS, the three way time sync then is really spectacular and useful ! 
There are also many other small evolutions in the GPW 2000 compared to previous models, especially with regard the construction, for example the carbon fiber of the strap is made up differently from the other models .










...It's even true that features like barometric pressure, moon phases etc may actually come back useful and therefore may justify buying a GWG 1000 MUDMASTER or a GWN Q1000 GULFMASTER, but it is up to each of us to consider whether these functions may be really needed to justify their purchase and this beyond the beauty of the watches themselves, which are wonderful especially the GWG 1000!
Regarding the compass is actually also on the GPW 2000, indeed, there is probably something much better, the measuring of latitude and longitude, and if we can able to use and read properly the data can be really useful .

sorry for my english..


----------



## fcasoli

Myrrhman said:


> Tell me. It's a little less blue than in the picture right ? I think the picture is over saturated.


----------



## fcasoli

I think a terrible mistake lost the compass in GPW-2000, also for Aviator, I cannot hope in my smartphone with low battery life to understand the correct direction!


----------



## Doctor Modified

Myrrhman said:


> Haha, thanks !
> 
> But while i wait for my salary, maybe you guys can help a bit more (effectively :-d)
> 
> I'm not sure which one to choose yet.
> 
> View attachment 12424187
> 
> 
> Lets say * A *or * B*.
> 
> I''m leaning towards A. And i've asked the same on the dutch forum (https://www.horlogeforum.nl/t/g-shock-only/62407/457) and mostly they also say A.
> *What do you guys think ? *I'm sorry @kubr1ck, your version doesn't really appeal to me. No hard feelings :-d


A is super sexy!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman

fcasoli said:


> I think a terrible mistake lost the compass in GPW-2000, also for Aviator, I cannot hope in my smartphone with low battery life to understand the correct direction!


I have to agree with that


----------



## Myrrhman

fcasoli said:


>


Thanks for the pics !!

Looks a little less blue yes. But not as much as i thought.


----------



## fcasoli

Myrrhman said:


> Thanks for the pics !!
> 
> Looks a little less blue yes. But not as much as i thought.


Really beautiful, not more to desire


----------



## mtb2104

Didn't see this coming..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Didn't see this coming..


Awesome awesome


----------



## mtb2104

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome awesome


Thanks Tom!
Was holding back all watch purchases after acquiring SLA017, as it just felt right in every way....but this combo just screams "Take me home!" 

Also this freebie is interesting


----------



## Hassann

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks Tom!
> Was holding back all watch purchases after acquiring SLA017, as it just felt right in every way....but this combo just screams "Take me home!"
> 
> Also this freebie is interesting


Just curious, how much is the solar charger box worth? Someone has offered me a brand new one for £150, don't know if that's too dear? How bright is the light? How long would it take to fully charge a watch from low power? Many thanks, Hassan

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hassann

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks Tom!
> Was holding back all watch purchases after acquiring SLA017, as it just felt right in every way....but this combo just screams "Take me home!"
> 
> Also this freebie is interesting


Also do you have more photos of that solar charger box? Pics and info is hard to come by online!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Hassann said:


> Also do you have more photos of that solar charger box? Pics and info is hard to come by online!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's basically a thick U shaped transparent plastic piece with a mirror-like finish inner box. There is a micro USB port and a switch at the bottom. It comes with 2 doors, 1 is mirror like and the other a black out, and a huge carrying pouch.

I tried to charge my froggie but I think it will take forever.. haha


----------



## Hassann

mtb2104 said:


> It's basically a thick U shaped transparent plastic piece with a mirror-like finish inner box. There is a micro USB port and a switch at the bottom. It comes with 2 doors, 1 is mirror like and the other a black out, and a huge carrying pouch.
> 
> I tried to charge my froggie but I think it will take forever.. haha


So it's not worth paying £150 for it then? Haha! How bright is the LED?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Hassann said:


> So it's not worth paying £150 for it then? Haha! How bright is the LED?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I don't have a proper light output measuring gear, but the LEDs were pretty bright.
It's quite nice actually... my 1st GShock branded accessory. 

PS: I will try to charge it overnight. Froggie is currently in M.

Update: Froggie now is @ H after a good 7-hour charge. Coincidentally, the new GPW-2000 went from M to H much faster (1 hour or so... didn't keep track as wasn't expecting that)... maybe the new solar panel is more effecient.


----------



## kubr1ck

Cause you can never have enough photos...


----------



## William1Wilson

...Have a nice sunday !b-)


----------



## fcasoli

Waiting a new color combo to buy before the end of the year, what color do you think will be? White, red, yellow,....?


----------



## kubr1ck

fcasoli said:


> Waiting a new color combo to buy before the end of the year, what color do you think will be? White, red, yellow,....?


Maybe a 35th anniversary black & gold titanium version? b-)


----------



## mtb2104

kubr1ck said:


> Maybe a 35th anniversary black & gold titanium version? b-)


Not really a black-gold person, but damn I will dig the titanium!


----------



## William1Wilson

kubr1ck said:


> Maybe a 35th anniversary black & gold titanium version? b-)


...Maybe....i can't wait ! b-)


----------



## fcasoli

mtb2104 said:


> Not really a black-gold person, but damn I will dig the titanium!


I do not like black and gold and titanium reduce the weight, I love massive watches


----------



## fcasoli

A question, I noted in my watch both protruding nose are not fixed, you can move a bit, maybe 0,5mm, the upper bridge is fixed in main body but not so stable, the zone around back metal cover can be deformed moving nose...

In picture the detail of the zone I can move...

Is this situation normal?

I think is structural, because removing the small bridge the main grey body and the lower black ring, are a lot flexible... 
I find this plastic construction not so appreciated for a top quality G-Shock, not better than the previous GPW-1000, more rich in materials and design, in my opinion...

Thanks


----------



## watchw

Also, should have a screw down case back...


----------



## fcasoli

watchw said:


> Also, should have a screw down case back...


The entire zone around the crown moves, no screws I think, the back cover is OK

The circled zone is flexible...

Waiting more owners to know is is common or not


----------



## William1Wilson

fcasoli said:


> A question, I noted in my watch both protruding nose are not fixed, you can move a bit, maybe 0,5mm, the upper bridge is fixed in main body but not so stable, the zone around back metal cover can be deformed moving nose...
> 
> In picture the detail of the zone I can move...
> 
> Is this situation normal?
> 
> I think is structural, because removing the small bridge the main grey body and the lower black ring, are a lot flexible...
> I find this plastic construction not so appreciated for a top quality G-Shock, not better than the previous GPW-1000, more rich in materials and design, in my opinion...
> 
> Thanks


...Ciao fcasoli, i understand well what you are talking about, yes it's normal, i noticed it as soon as have the watch in my hands, and as i explained in my earlier post, the construction and assembly of this model is much more complex than the previous one, the mild "wobble" (sorry for use this terms) that has the mid urethan bezel serves to protect the watch and the case from strong falls and shocks, and anyway in case of breakage it is all replaceable, as i have already written i have slightly tightened the two screws of the crown guard and that light "wobble" you're talking about is almost gone, try.

... The construction and assembly of this new model GPW 2000 is absolutely the BEST that Casio has ever done for years, even though maybe at first glance it does not seem, anyway here is a photo with parts of the watch that makes the idea good:










PLEASE really sorry for my bad english...


----------



## fcasoli

William1Wilson said:


> ...Ciao fcasoli, i understand well what you are talking about, yes it's normal, i noticed it as soon as have the watch in my hands, and as i explained in my earlier post, the construction and assembly of this model is much more complex than the previous one, the mild "wobble" (sorry for use this terms) that has the mid urethan bezel serves to protect the watch and the case from strong falls and shocks, and anyway in case of breakage it is all replaceable, as i have already written i have slightly tightened the two screws of the crown guard and that light "wobble" you're talking about is almost gone, try.
> 
> ... The construction and assembly of this new model GPW 2000 is absolutely the BEST that Casio has ever done for years, even though maybe at first glance it does not seem, anyway here is a photo with parts of the watch that makes the idea good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE really sorry for my bad english...


Thanks and I appreciate your explanation, my opinion is less different, I think the design is innovative but for one reason only, to save production cost, not to gain value, because the target for every business is to reduce cost and increase productivity, both generate value inside the company. 
Could be easy to repair but this watch is like a Lego, I was in doubt to buy because in style and materials I find better, with bigger personality, the first series, but eBay offered a good occasion for this new product, so I declined... Today I consider this watch a battle watch in my small collection, and for the first time I will not duplicate with a second version (black or green), I save my black and blue GPW-1000 because I see the price is the same and availability reducing every day.

If the new Gravitymaster and Gulfmaster, are the new philosophy for Casio, may I will stop new purchase... 
700 USD are a big cost for plastic puzzle, with less money you can have more features and technology, for example inside a Fenix 5X, but I'm not ready for a duplicate of my smartphone in my small wrist...


----------



## noormohd45

AWWMEEER GAAWDD!!!
I WHANT that!


----------



## William1Wilson

fcasoli said:


> Thanks and I appreciate your explanation, my opinion is less different, I think the design is innovative but for one reason only, to save production cost, not to gain value, because the target for every business is to reduce cost and increase productivity, both generate value inside the company.
> Could be easy to repair but this watch is like a Lego, I was in doubt to buy because in style and materials I find better, with bigger personality, the first series, but eBay offered a good occasion for this new product, so I declined... Today I consider this watch a battle watch in my small collection, and for the first time I will not duplicate with a second version (black or green), I save my black and blue GPW-1000 because I see the price is the same and availability reducing every day.
> 
> If the new Gravitymaster and Gulfmaster, are the new philosophy for Casio, may I will stop new purchase...
> 700 USD are a big cost for plastic puzzle, with less money you can have more features and technology, for example inside a Fenix 5X, but I'm not ready for a duplicate of my smartphone in my small wrist...


...I have perfectly understood your point of view, perhaps over time you will appreciate more this wonderful G-Shock  , which instead for me perfectly reflects the G philosophy , in all aspects .

...As far is concerned the technology , it is true that the Garmin Fenix 5X (beautiful among other things) has more functions and might look more technological but is just a well-built smartwatch, while the Casio G-Shock GPW 2000 is a really technologically advanced Timepiece (and is the first of its kind) no matter how many functions it has .

GPW 2000 Module :


----------



## Myrrhman

The beast has arrived !!!!
















(sorry, should've cleaned a little before taking the wrist shot)

And i really really like it !

Me + GPW-2000 = Happy !


----------



## fcasoli

I'm selling my Gravitymaster V2, I hope to do rapid, I'm interested in MTG with core like Gravitymaster V1 but heavier...


----------



## Myrrhman

fcasoli said:


> I'm selling my Gravitymaster V2, I hope to do rapid, I'm interested in MTG with core like Gravitymaster V1 but heavier...


MTG is really nice too. I have the first version ( i think ) MTG-s1000d

Newer version is nicer though. With GPS and all


----------



## arogle1stus

starscream
Gravity master is sooo boss!
I own a ton o G's. Fave is my GW3000bb1.
A worthy contender for best G (IMO)

Next G? HWX6 "King G". SIL has one.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus

Typo error:
HWX 56 King G

X traindriver Art


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Myrrhman said:


> The beast has arrived !!!!
> 
> View attachment 12448559
> 
> 
> View attachment 12448561
> 
> (sorry, should've cleaned a little before taking the wrist shot)
> 
> And i really really like it !
> 
> Me + GPW-2000 = Happy !


Great shots  Big congrats  One of the finest G's in 2017 so far. Enjoy


----------



## fcasoli

Myrrhman said:


> MTG is really nice too. I have the first version ( i think ) MTG-s1000d
> 
> Newer version is nicer though. With GPS and all


Thanks, frankly speaking the style is not my favorite, too sharp and not curved, but my dream is a watch around 200 g of weight, stainless steel, instead of titanium, to have more weight, but after two years with G-Shock and Garmin, after losing some thousands of dollars, I discovered that the average life for a watch is 4 months, not more, so I decide to kill my collection for the second time in two years and save some only:

Mudmaster Maharishi (for collection) 
Rangeman black in Burton reversibile 
GW-5000HR (mainly for collection) 
Protrek 6100 (sleeping watch) 
MTG-1000G (daily)

At the end of the year maybe I will change the default watch...


----------



## Myrrhman

fcasoli said:


> Thanks, frankly speaking the style is not my favorite, too sharp and not curved, but my dream is a watch around 200 g of weight, stainless steel, instead of titanium, to have more weight, but after two years with G-Shock and Garmin, after losing some thousands of dollars, I discovered that the average life for a watch is 4 months, not more, so I decide to kill my collection for the second time in two years and save some only:
> 
> Mudmaster Maharishi (for collection)
> Rangeman black in Burton reversibile
> GW-5000HR (mainly for collection)
> Protrek 6100 (sleeping watch)
> MTG-1000G (daily)
> 
> At the end of the year maybe I will change the default watch...


Dangit. Sorry, i always forget there are lots more models of the MTG.

Your sum up is a very nice collection though. Nice to see you know exactly what you want and why.

As for me, i still wear watches i bought 3 years ago (when my WIS period stated), so for me watches have a long lifespan.

My favorite brand is Hamilton and my Hamilton X-Wind (H77616133) is still my favorite watch i own.
And i still like to get my hands on a X Mach and a X Copter.
Next to those i own some Tissots and Seikos, which i also regularly wear.

And then there are the 'real' grails for me.
Omega Seamaster and G Shock MRG
Watches i will probably never own haha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Let's get here some positive vibes back❤️


----------



## Ralphee

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Let's get here some positive vibes back❤️


Nice photo... I salute you!


----------



## Ralphee

Another day in paradise...

I like how the GPW-2000 changes character in different light: the dial constantly "oscillates" between a rather plain/flat, or a surprisingly 3-dimensional appearance.


----------



## Mbaulfinger

I was wondering if someone could explain the reason for the rather large price difference between the GPW-1000 and the GPW-2000. In my mind these two are roughly the same watch with minor cosmetic differences. I know that there is a third means of setting the time via blue tooth and a cell phone but surely this doesn't account for the large price difference. Is it simply because the GPW-2000 is the newest model? Will the prices come down in the future? Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## corn18

My Deep Blue is a big, hefty watch. Looks a tad smallish next to my GPW-2000.


----------



## kubr1ck

Mbaulfinger said:


> I was wondering if someone could explain the reason for the rather large price difference between the GPW-1000 and the GPW-2000. In my mind these two are roughly the same watch with minor cosmetic differences. I know that there is a third means of setting the time via blue tooth and a cell phone but surely this doesn't account for the large price difference. Is it simply because the GPW-2000 is the newest model? Will the prices come down in the future? Thanks in advance for any comments.


Interesting you say this because there are several GPW-1000s that cost well above the MSRP of a GPW-2000. And you can find deals online for the GPW-2000 for hundreds less than MSRP.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

corn18 said:


> My Deep Blue is a big, hefty watch. Looks a tad smallish next to my GPW-2000.
> 
> View attachment 12472203


----------



## Mmpaste

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


even with the U.S.A release announcement of the upcoming 35th anniversary 5035 square (need a reverse display anyway), I'm still trying to decide which color-way gpw2000 to get. Love the blue but want an orange seconds hand equally as much; hence my dilemma. Then, there's the Rolex deep blue.... Gorgeous.... Except with ten- TEN! lines of text represented between the chapter ring and the dial, minus the insignia, one has to wonder if the eleventh line will read "continued on next page."


----------



## kubr1ck

Took this watch back east for the long weekend. Got a kick out of watching all the hands spin around to auto-set the time as soon as I landed, without even a push of a button. Good times.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> Took this watch back east for the long weekend. Got a kick out of watching all the hands spin around to auto-set the time as soon as I landed, without even a push of a button. Good times.
> 
> View attachment 12480097
> 
> 
> View attachment 12480099


Enjoy  One of the finest new releases in 2017


----------



## kubr1ck

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Enjoy  One of the finest new releases in 2017


Thanks, DSD. I hope you're enjoying yours as well!


----------



## Datkanwel

Working hard...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

willcoxsons said:


> Ah yes.. you mentioned the "discount" word.. and this has been my "enemy" too! Not easy to get hold of 2000 in the UK especially discounted but of course with doggedly looking.. Official Casio retailer with VERY generous discount. So, I have a GPW-2000 on the way.. I will be interested to compare the two in my hands to see which one gets returned.


Where do you end up ordering yours from. I'm ready to order one too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datkanwel

This is where I got mine. It took just over two weeks to arrive in Seattle (retailer is in Spain), but the price beats amazon by $150, so it was worth it to me. Their customer service was good, so I'd use them again if they had a good price on another watch. They've got all three colors of the Gravitymaster.

https://www.tictacarea.com/search?c...sc&search_query=GPW-2000&submit_search=Search

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

Datkanwel said:


> This is where I got mine. It took just over two weeks to arrive in Seattle (retailer is in Spain), but the price beats amazon by $150, so it was worth it to me. Their customer service was good, so I'd use them again if they had a good price on another watch. They've got all three colors of the Gravitymaster.
> 
> https://www.tictacarea.com/search?c...sc&search_query=GPW-2000&submit_search=Search
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah seen this site. It's cheaper for me to use First Class Watches here in the UK. You make them a best offer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Datkanwel said:


> Working hard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cooooool shot  Thankd 4 sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## golazzo01

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Would you recommend the new Gravity Master 2000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

kubr1ck said:


> Interesting you say this because there are several GPW-1000s that cost well above the MSRP of a GPW-2000. And you can find deals online for the GPW-2000 for hundreds less than MSRP.


Just seen on a UK site for just over £500 GBP

Atgturk is the company. Also sell through the bay as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

fcasoli said:


> The lens is too small, I will order bigger, but the solution is perfect
> 
> Original glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the lens application


Where did you get the cyclops lens to fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

golazzo01 said:


> Would you recommend the new Gravity Master 2000
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only thing I can say I'm very happy since day one. No flaws no faults whatsoever. One of my fave releases in 2017. A beauty beautiful GShock.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

golazzo01 said:


> Just seen on a UK site for just over £500 GBP
> 
> Atgturk is the company. Also sell through the bay as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


General recommendations: Check out the company/ seller background, reviews warranty things etc .. that's more important than finding the best deal/ price IMHO ...


----------



## golazzo01

Well I’ve finally gone and took the proverbial plunge

Just ordered the GPW-2000-1AER from WatchNation here in the UK at £639 agreed price

I text at length the owner way into the night and he was ever so helpful. It’s like we’ve become best friends over a £639 sale 

Posting out tomorrow so should land Thursday AM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

golazzo01 said:


> Where did you get the cyclops lens to fit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Available on ebay, to fix no adhesive, push on the glass only


----------



## golazzo01

fcasoli said:


> Available on ebay, to fix no adhesive, push on the glass only


Which diameter

Any links or item number for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

golazzo01 said:


> Which diameter
> 
> Any links or item number for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mineral bubble magnifier lens, dimension square 5.5x7mm

You can try 4.7x5.9mm, not less.


----------



## golazzo01

fcasoli said:


> Mineral bubble magnifier lens, dimension square 5.5x7mm
> 
> You can try 4.7x5.9mm, not less.


The item I've seen states you have to glue the piece to the watch face

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

golazzo01 said:


> The item I've seen states you have to glue the piece to the watch face
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do not need adhesive, you can push the lens on the glass, the air vacuum is the best lock system


----------



## golazzo01

fcasoli said:


> You do not need adhesive, you can push the lens on the glass, the air vacuum is the best lock system


Just curious because it states you need to use adhesive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Without adhesive, I have transparent film on the glass, maybe improve the adhesion


----------



## golazzo01

fcasoli said:


> Without adhesive, I have transparent film on the glass, maybe improve the adhesion


I'll have to hunt down some film

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FalcoNg

A may have missed the answer somewhere within this thread, but when does this watch get released to the North American market?

Also, is the blue exclusive to Japan?


----------



## golazzo01

Here's mine that's literally just dropped through the door from #watchnation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbaldwin14

I am pretty new here and evidently dont have enough posts to post a link but there is a great video review on youtube by ablogtowatch and a full review about the watch on their website as well


----------



## William1Wilson

rbaldwin14 said:


> I am pretty new here and evidently dont have enough posts to post a link but there is a great video review on youtube by ablogtowatch and a full review about the watch on their website as well





GaryK30 said:


> This video review of the GPW-2000 by aBlogtoWatch was posted today.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/abtw-video-review-gpw-2000-a-4521361.html


----------



## rbaldwin14

^^^^^^ Yup that and i just ordered the black one and will be rocking it in a couple days!!


----------



## kubr1ck

This just popped up on my Facebook feed... :-!










I was like, what's this dude doing with my watch? :think: :-d

(Photo: @CASIOGSHOCKUS)


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

harald-hans said:


>


----------



## arogle1stus

starscream:
Baaad watch.
I predict I and the other family GShock nut (Sil Mark)
will buy these. Even if I have to sell one of grand daughters

How much Bro?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## rbaldwin14

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


So, i read this thread from the beginning and DSD im surprised i never saw any pics of you rocking the green and orange one!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rbaldwin14 said:


> So, i read this thread from the beginning and DSD im surprised i never saw any pics of you rocking the green and orange one!!


Just wait and see a bit


----------



## harald-hans

All shots by iPhone ... ;-)


----------



## CC

I think I NEED this in my life!

Can't find a local retailer with stock to check out.
What looks better in person? Black or Green/Orange?

Opinions I know but curious...


----------



## kubr1ck

CollectorCol said:


> I think I NEED this in my life!
> 
> Can't find a local retailer with stock to check out.
> What looks better in person? Black or Green/Orange?
> 
> Opinions I know but curious...


There aren't too many shops that carry these higher end Gs.

As for your question, they look very similar in my opinion. The "olive drab" green is a dark, subtle green. I guess it just depends on whether you like the orange accents on the case and inner strap lining. I personally love it. You can't go wrong with either choice. There's also the blue version.


----------



## CC

kubr1ck said:


> CollectorCol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I NEED this in my life!
> 
> Can't find a local retailer with stock to check out.
> What looks better in person? Black or Green/Orange?
> 
> Opinions I know but curious...
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't too many shops that carry these higher end Gs.
> 
> As for your question, they look very similar in my opinion. The "olive drab" green is a dark, subtle green. I guess it just depends on whether you like the orange accents on the case and inner strap lining. I personally love it. You can't go wrong with either choice. There's also the blue version.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply and your opinion.

No interest in the blue and yes, I do like the strap lining. Very similar to the MTG-S1000BD-5AER.
Just wish I could try before I buy.


----------



## CC

So I thought the Green/Orange would be a bit different but just found a great price on the Black.
Hmmm...


----------



## bmdaia

Slippery slope


----------



## willcoxsons

Hi, Apologies for the delayed reply.. First Class Watches - You can give them a best offer price. I've used them a couple of times UK based company with retail outlet

https://www.firstclasswatches.co.uk...radio-controlled-solar-gpw-2000-1aer-p-41191/


----------



## arcata

Very good looking watch with great pictures.


----------



## CC

About to return a GPW-1000 because it's just too big, mainly the depth of the watch case. Anyone who has both, Does the .6mm less depth make this wear better?


----------



## kubr1ck

CollectorCol said:


> About to return a GPW-1000 because it's just too big, mainly the depth of the watch case. Anyone who has both, Does the .6mm less depth make this wear better?


I own both and, honestly, they're about the same. The GPWs are some of the largest G-Shocks that Casio makes. The case is actually larger than the current Frogman. The Frogman just wears bigger because of the way the strap is designed.


----------



## cbkihong

CollectorCol said:


> About to return a GPW-1000 because it's just too big, mainly the depth of the watch case. Anyone who has both, Does the .6mm less depth make this wear better?


Curious, then you shouldn't find Mudmaster (GWG) fare much better than this.


----------



## kubr1ck

cbkihong said:


> Curious, then you shouldn't find Mudmaster (GWG) fare much better than this.


To be fair though, the Mudmaster does have wrist wings, which makes it quite a bit more wearable. The GPWs don't.


----------



## cbkihong

Yeah, but the focus here is the tallness of the case, which I feel generally in the same ballpark as GPW even though numerically-wise less.


----------



## cbkihong

Comparison shots time! Nevertheless be careful, they can be pretty misleading because nobody's wrist is really cylindrical so the one closer to the wrist nearly always looks smaller. I don't have a good rod myself that I can use.

GPW-2000 / GPW-1000:

















GWG-1000 / GPW-2000:

















GW-A1100 / GPW-2000:


----------



## CC

Mudmaster feels a lot different. The GPW-1000 sits huge.

Edit: Just checked, MM 18, GPW 18.8 so not much in it.


----------



## CC

Went into town today to return the 1000 and found a store with the 2000 instock!

It really is a beautiful watch.
It felt much more comfortable, for the brief time I had it on my wrist, than the 1000.
Think I'm smitten.


----------



## cbkihong

In what ways were it more comfortable? And was the 1000 you returned a bracelet one or resin band?


----------



## GregNYC

I’m thinking of buying the 2000 tomorrow at the boutique. Can I get a combi-bracelet later for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

CollectorCol said:


> Mudmaster feels a lot different. The GPW-1000 sits huge.
> 
> Edit: Just checked, MM 18, GPW 18.8 so not much in it.


I just returned the Mudmaster and will pick up the GPW-2000 maybe tomorrow.


----------



## CC

GregNYC said:


> I just returned the Mudmaster and will pick up the GPW-2000 maybe tomorrow.


Why did you return the MM? Couldn't let mine go.

The 2000 is a fantastic watch, you will love it. 
Had mine a couple of weeks now...


----------



## GregNYC

CollectorCol said:


> Why did you return the MM? Couldn't let mine go.


I liked it too! The rough, gnarly looks. It looks maybe better than the Gravitymaster. But as a big badazz analog G, I'd prefer to focus on timekeeping precision. Plus, I just yesterday encountered a few discussions on the occasional "stuck second hand" issue with the MM that can happen at cold temperatures, like when I leave my watch in the windowsill overnight for synching. It's a real issue, and requires a module change by Casio. It never happened to me, and my watch was under warranty (just 20 days old). But it gave me the opportunity to switch to the Gravitymaster.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Gregory Magal, worldchampion of skydiving et FREEFLY's adept with his GPW-2000... Found on CasioGShockFrance.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nemo_Sandman said:


> View attachment 12865773
> View attachment 12865777
> View attachment 12865779
> 
> Gregory Magal, worldchampion of skydiving et FREEFLY's adept with his GPW-2000... Found on CasioGShockFrance.


Cool find Nemo


----------



## fcasoli

Nemo_Sandman said:


> View attachment 12865773
> View attachment 12865777
> View attachment 12865779
> 
> Gregory Magal, worldchampion of skydiving et FREEFLY's adept with his GPW-2000... Found on CasioGShockFrance.


Very nice but I suggest to wear the altimeter also, not the Gravity only


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

fcasoli said:


> Very nice but I suggest to wear the altimeter also, not the Gravity only


When you see the teeth of the farmer,it's time to pull the cord...
This guy is a champion and look at his left sleeve....

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun




----------



## CC

^ Wrong thread.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rbaldwin14 said:


> So, i read this thread from the beginning and DSD im surprised i never saw any pics of you rocking the green and orange one!!





rbaldwin14 said:


> ^^^^^^ Yup that and i just ordered the black one and will be rocking it in a couple days!!


It's been awhile ... Where have you been


----------



## kubr1ck

Bling Beast b-)


----------



## mamba

GPW-1000T is a great Titanium model.
Really like the look & feel + the light weight.
However what I did not like is how sensitive is the bezel for scratch.
I scratch the bezel very easily, just to touch my colleague ceramic cup while walking together.
not really we hit each other, just smooth touch the cup.
On the other hand sapphire crystal is very tough.
So I was forced myself to sold this model


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## nsx_23

I’ve noticed my gpw seems to be a bit hit and miss when trying to receive a gps position, but picks up a gps time signal pretty quickly. Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## WestleyMark

I just got one today. It's a solid watch.


----------



## trkzltnlvnt

It's been disassembled.

Credit / Source: gshock highfashion / Youtube.


----------



## filthyj24

Does anyone else have a little play in their resin crown guards? I just noticed mine wiggles ever so slightly. Not a big deal but does detract from the otherwise premium feel of the watch. I tightened the screws but that had zero effect. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

filthyj24 said:


> Does anyone else have a little play in their resin crown guards? I just noticed mine wiggles ever so slightly. Not a big deal but does detract from the otherwise premium feel of the watch. I tightened the screws but that had zero effect.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Sorry I missed this before.

Yup, I have some play in my crown guards on that model as well. I've had it for some time and it seems fine though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Worker said:


> Sorry I missed this before.
> 
> Yup, I have some play in my crown guards on that model as well. I've had it for some time and it seems fine though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I scrolled back through the thread and saw several people had already pointed it out. Apparently it's just part of the design. I've made my peace with it lol.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dt466ih

Anyone know of a bracelet type band for the GWP 2000 ? on the factory strap ,one notch is too tight , next notch is so loose the end of the band works its way out of the metal" keeper ". I prefer a bracelet anyhow.


----------

